# Eng/Scot Border - 13/8 (see page 1!) NOW WITH SPONSOR!!!!!!!



## Hev

Ok, listen up!!!!!

I'm looking into organising a wee _thing _in August sometime. Thinking about the Hawick area ........................... an activity for everyone to take part in (possibly competitive)............................ not driving orientated but mini cruise can be organised to get there .......................... probably a Sunday afternoon ...................... if I tell you too much now, it'll spoil the suspense :twisted:

Anyone interested?

Hev (1) ................................................... duh :?: 
Saint (1)
slg (1 + 1 spectator)
trev (2) ................................................. (Hermiston Gait)
daveyrest (1) ......................................... (Hermiston Gait)
jacTT225 (1) ........................................... (Hermiston Gait)
Wallsendmag II & ValTT (1 + 1 spectator)... (Archery Centre)
Jac-in-a-Box (2) .......................................(buttie's at Hev's)
HOMMER
The Silver Surfer (1) .................................(Hermiston Gait)
CapnOats (2) ............................................(buttie's at Hev's)
missTTopless (1) ....................................... (buttie's at Hev's)
MonTheFish (1 + 1 spectator) ......................(buttie's at Hev's)
Buzz2k3 (1)
jonnyboy (1 spectator)
Tubbs (meal only)......................................(Pub)
mav696 (2) ..............................................(Archery Centre)
kammyTT (1 + 1 spectator)....................... (butties at Hev's)
ObiWan & KiTTicat (2) .............................. (butties at Hev's)

*Date: *  SUNDAY 13TH AUGUST 

*Cruise:* We'll sort out a route later (via Selkirk :wink - arrive @ Hawick for 2pm

*Activity:* Archery  http://www.eastcote.net/ Period of instruction followed by a little friendly <ahem> competition. Aim to finish aboout 5.30pm (I think)

*Food: * Then onto somewhere for food (Wallendmagg II has offered help in this department)

*Cost: * The archery is Â£11.00 per person but I am working on sponsorship from a friendly Audi Garage    - I'll keep you posted on how that goes

*Numbers:* The archery place can only take about 20 people shooting (they have 3 instructors) otherwise we'll the there ALL day so I would appreciate it if you can post how many of you wish to shoot and how many wish to watch

I'll put more info on this post rather than you having to search through millions of pages :roll: :lol:

WE NOW HAVE A SPONSOR [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Well guys, *SPECIALIST CARS AUDI, ABERDEEN *are helping you to shoot me  .  They are kindly covering the cost of our Archery  . I can't thank them enough [smiley=iloveyou.gif]. Watch this space folks, more to discussions are under way :wink:

TIMETABLE
10am-11am Bacon butties at my house (pm me and I'll send the address)
11.15am Mini cruise from Falkirk to Hermiston Gait car park, Edinburgh
12 noon Leave Hermiston Gait car park
1.15pm Tubbs garage in Selkirk for tea and pee stop :lol: 
2pm Archery [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
5pm Cruise to pub for dinner
After dinner .................. home 

Let me know where you want to meet up (I'll pop it on the list above)

To make it easier for the place we are going to dinner, they have asked if we can pre-order the food (it is a wee family run place and they want to make sure they have enough of everything for us ). Please can you give me your order either PM on on this thread so I can let them know?

Starter
Pate
Soup
Garlic Mushrooms
Garlic Bread
Prawn Cocktail

Main Course
Breaded Haddock*
Ham Salad
Gammon with Egg/Pineapple*
Chilli with Rice/Chips/1/2 Rice & 1/2 Chips
Steak Pie*
(*available with chips, rice or salad)

Starter and main course = Â£8.95
Starter and steak = Â£11.95

Hev x


----------



## saint

1st two weks ok - 17th to 31st am sunning it up in Lanzagrotty!!!

I've waited 5 years for this so ............


----------



## slg

saint said:


> 1st two weks ok - 17th to 31st am sunning it up in Lanzagrotty!!!
> 
> I've waited 5 years for this so ............


We've waited 5 years for you to turn up at a meet................. :wink:


----------



## John C

aye go on then, depending on dates


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> Ok, listen up!!!!!
> 
> I'm looking into organising a wee _thing _in August sometime. Thinking about the Hawick area ........................... *an activity for everyone to take part in (possibly competitive)*............................ not driving orientated but mini cruise can be organised to get there .......................... probably a Sunday afternoon ...................... if I tell you too much now, it'll spoil the suspense :twisted:
> 
> Anyone interested?
> 
> Hev x


They have 2 golf courses down there :roll:

(not a knitting comp is it?) :?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

13th would be good for me but if it involves hiking Val needs some training :wink:


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> They have 2 golf courses down there :roll:
> 
> (not a knitting comp is it?) :?


No balls involved  (or needles) :twisted:

its amazing what a little gentle guidance can do 

Hev x


----------



## slg

shooting? [smiley=rifle.gif]

(seeing as you have had a bit of practice)


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Count me out did you see the colour of that bruise


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Is Hawick an international centre for Karting ,Fishing ,Hang Gliding or something?


----------



## Hev

my lips are sealed for now :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## slg

Wallsendmag II said:


> Count me out did you see the colour of that bruise


That's just what happens when you give a woman a "weapon" in her hands! :roll:


----------



## saint

Oh go on Rep - make it before I go......!!.....!!.....!!


----------



## davyrest

maybe ??????????????????????????


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

http://194.200.63.26/museums/by_area/scottish_borders/hawick_museum_and_the_scott_art_gallery.asp
Not the Knitwear museum again


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag II said:


> 13th would be good for me but if it involves hiking Val needs some training :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: very good :wink: (that's wicked )
we are on holiday 15 aug for two week's
it's not fishing is it :wink:


----------



## saint

slg said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1st two weks ok - 17th to 31st am sunning it up in Lanzagrotty!!!
> 
> I've waited 5 years for this so ............
> 
> 
> 
> We've waited 5 years for you to turn up at a meet................. :wink:
Click to expand...

Wait - do I get all stroppy? hrmmm....

Hands up who was actually at the first Scottish TT meet?

Ummm Ummmm Hrmmm :roll:


----------



## Hev

ahhhhhh, patience is a virtue boys ....................... :roll:

13th sounds promising

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Google is really good for finding out about a place
Your search for things to do in Hawick returned 0 matches. 
Click an attraction or venue for more information. :roll:


----------



## saint

trev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 13th would be good for me but if it involves hiking Val needs some training :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: very good :wink: (that's wicked )
> we are on holiday 15 aug for two week's
> it's not fishing is it :wink:
Click to expand...

Hedonisim!!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

saint said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 13th would be good for me but if it involves hiking Val needs some training :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: very good :wink: (that's wicked )
> we are on holiday 15 aug for two week's
> it's not fishing is it :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hedonisim!!
Click to expand...

Thought that was in the Caribbean but if its sunny and sandy in hawick ...


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

davyrest said:


> maybe ??????????????????????????


With the new exhaust :?:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

3 pages in 40 mins can't be bad


----------



## trev

sheep are not involved are they !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saint

trev said:


> sheep are not involved are they !!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hey - what's that got to do with me being born in Aberdeen?


----------



## Hev

welcome to scoTTch corner :roll:

Hev x


----------



## saint

we can bitch huh


----------



## davyrest

well depends when to see if my mummy will let me out to play


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

davyrest said:


> well depends when to see if my mummy will let me out to play


only another 8 post to lose the newby come on
I thought the sheep were for people from Cumbria :wink:


----------



## trev

saint said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> sheep are not involved are they !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey - what's that got to do with me being born in Aberdeen?
Click to expand...

 no point going now :lol: saints won if he's from Aberdeen :lol:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Go on then :wink:

D and Jx


----------



## saint




----------



## davyrest

what happens when i lose the newbie sign?????????
Do i get cheaper insurance or maybe not have a girlfriend who curbed my car today


----------



## Hev

4 pages already 

think I better put some names on page 1 .......................... I'll use the first post to update exact details!

   
Hev x


----------



## trev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Go on then :wink:
> 
> D and Jx


mention sheep & Dave pop's up :lol:


----------



## trev

davyrest said:


> what happens when i lose the newbie sign?????????
> Do i get cheaper insurance or maybe not have a girlfriend who curbed my car today


free wheel cleaner  + a star


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

davyrest said:


> what happens when i lose the newbie sign?????????
> Do i get cheaper insurance or maybe not have a girlfriend who curbed my car today


 [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=behead2.gif]


----------



## saint

Do you have to?? I might have to commit to something!!


----------



## saint

oh.... and some say nobody looks at the events section!!

BTW - that was humour rather than a dig!!

:roll:  :wink: :lol:  :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

I can't see the sheep by the way :roll:


----------



## saint

I've been robbed


----------



## saint

Sort of reminds me of Euro 88 (Holland & Guillt?) Dunno.


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> I've been robbed


you could wash the car with that! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

saint said:


> Sort of reminds me of Euro 88 (Holland & Guillt?) Dunno.


Don't you mention that mad dutchman :evil:


----------



## saint

:lol:


----------



## HOMMER

I am up for it


----------



## Hev

HOMMER said:


> I am up for it


what kept you?!  Keep up in future :lol:

Hev x


----------



## saint

HOMMER said:


> I am up for it


Sense & Sensibility! :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Are ex-TT owning, BMW drivers allowed to go?


----------



## saint

Who?


----------



## Hev

The Silver Surfer said:


> Are ex-TT owning, BMW drivers allowed to go?


of course! 

Hev x


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Hev said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are ex-TT owning, BMW drivers allowed to go?
> 
> 
> 
> of course!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

as long as you walk there :wink: :lol:


----------



## CapnOats

If it's a sunday I reckon I'm up for it!

Oh and if we get a cruise on the go it would be nice - Inverness to the Borders is a bit of a drive to be on my own!


----------



## saint

YELLOW_TT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are ex-TT owning, BMW drivers allowed to go?
> 
> 
> 
> of course!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as long as you walk there :wink: :lol:
Click to expand...

I'd maybe feel sorry for him.....!


----------



## The Silver Surfer

saint said:


> Who?


OK. Ex-TT owning person, who attended the first ever Scottish meet then.


----------



## Hev

CapnOats said:


> If it's a sunday I reckon I'm up for it!
> 
> Oh and if we get a cruise on the go it would be nice - Inverness to the Borders is a bit of a drive to be on my own!


Fab to see some new faces . 
The cruise will be a more than likely.....................convoy!!!!!!!! 8)

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Hev said:


> CapnOats said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a sunday I reckon I'm up for it!
> 
> Oh and if we get a cruise on the go it would be nice - Inverness to the Borders is a bit of a drive to be on my own!
> 
> 
> 
> Fab to see some new faces .
> The cruise will be a more than likely.....................convoy!!!!!!!! 8)
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Damn!! Wish I still had my TT.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The Silver Surfer said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CapnOats said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it's a sunday I reckon I'm up for it!
> 
> Oh and if we get a cruise on the go it would be nice - Inverness to the Borders is a bit of a drive to be on my own!
> 
> 
> 
> Fab to see some new faces .
> The cruise will be a more than likely.....................convoy!!!!!!!! 8)
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn!! Wish I still had my TT.
Click to expand...

It is not to late


----------



## saint




----------



## YELLOW_TT

saint said:


>


link not working :?


----------



## HOMMER

I am off to Menorca in the morning for 2 weeks... 8) Talk to you all when i get back  
Jim


----------



## saint

Menorca/Mallorca @ 37 degrees


----------



## YELLOW_TT

saint said:


>


Thats better v nice


----------



## CapnOats

http://www.touristnetuk.com/sc/BORDERS/towns/hawick.htm

From that page...



> A statue commemorates the life of Jimmy Guthrie, ace *TT* rider and world champion of the 1930's.


Are we going to pay homage or something???


----------



## saint

YELLOW_TT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats better v nice
Click to expand...

Shame it was January - could have done with a wee bit of summer sun! Not seen a couple of those guys for a while...... ZDF where are you?


----------



## Hev

HOMMER - enjoy 8), send us a postcard :roll:



CapnOats said:


> http://www.touristnetuk.com/sc/BORDERS/towns/hawick.htm
> 
> From that page...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A statue commemorates the life of Jimmy Guthrie, ace *TT* rider and world champion of the 1930's.
> 
> 
> 
> Are we going to pay homage or something???
Click to expand...

you'll not trick me into telling just yet ................... :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## The Silver Surfer

saint said:


>


Ahh......the memories. My (old) car is the one in the unique colour which is the sixth in from the left.


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> HOMMER - enjoy 8), send us a postcard :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> CapnOats said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.touristnetuk.com/sc/BORDERS/towns/hawick.htm
> 
> From that page...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A statue commemorates the life of Jimmy Guthrie, ace *TT* rider and world champion of the 1930's.
> 
> 
> 
> Are we going to pay homage or something???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you'll not trick me into telling just yet ................... :twisted:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

lol - Hev's magical mystery tours!!


----------



## saint

:x how crap is photobox!!


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> lol - Hev's magical mystery tours!!


 :lol:

Hev x


----------



## saint

BTW - as their rep you need to keep control of these threads....!! :wink:


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> :x how crap is photobox!!


no idea .............. photobucket for me

Hev x


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> BTW - as their rep you need to keep contro of these threads....!! :wink:


not in my job description :roll:

Hev x


----------



## saint

Tech advice from the Hev...


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - as their rep you need to keep contro of these threads....!! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> not in my job description :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Lame!!

You should atleast be trying to buy us Scots a pint or two!!


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Tech advice from the Hev...


good grief, do I have to teach you EVERYTHING? :lol: At least re-size so we don't have to move across the page 

Hev x


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - as their rep you need to keep contro of these threads....!! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> not in my job description :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lame!!
> 
> You should atleast be trying to buy us Scots a pint or two!!
Click to expand...

told you already ..........BTW tommorrow night!

Hev x :-*


----------



## saint

Wot!! I'm only on 1360x768!! what on Earth are you viewing!!


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - as their rep you need to keep contro of these threads....!! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> not in my job description :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lame!!
> 
> You should atleast be trying to buy us Scots a pint or two!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> told you already ..........BTW tommorrow night!
> 
> Hev x :-*
Click to expand...

You never know!! Edinburgh to Larbert via Falkirk Grahamston!!  Not been in BTW for approx 3 years!


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> You never know!! Edinburgh to Larbert via Falkirk Grahamston!!  Not been in BTW for approx 3 years!


TTaxi at BTW if you wish, I'm working on Saturday :?

Hev x


----------



## missTTopless

Count me in for August too Hev


----------



## davyrest

maybe im stupid when it come to computers but how does one add a photo to your message ?


----------



## saint

In the message or to appear as your signature?

Both are same sort of principle - if it is one of your own pictures you need to find a location (web host) to store the picture - you then just paste the url (address/location and name of the pic) into the message using the img tags you see above the reply box.

eg -

blah blah blah


----------



## davyrest

In the message .Want to post some of my pics from the new lanark meet


----------



## saint

The pics need to be online so join www.photobucket.co.uk . You will then upload the pictures from your computer to what will become your online picture gallery.

All you then need to do is copy and paste the given url img tags into the body of the message as I indicated above.


----------



## feemcg

Hi all, totally missed this thread! Thanks for the nudge Hev - I see you've been a busy girl, two new jobs in a week! - Well done and congrats! Yep, pop my name down for this one please - although it'll depend on when and what we're doing - I dread to think! Cheers


----------



## MonTheFish

Stick us down....might chance the kids if we are going somewhere kid friendly and with a loo !!!


----------



## Hev

feemcg said:


> Hi all, totally missed this thread! Thanks for the nudge Hev - I see you've been a busy girl, two new jobs in a week! - Well done and congrats! Yep, pop my name down for this one please - although it'll depend on when and what we're doing - I dread to think! Cheers


Thanks 

Don't worry, you didn't miss the thread, it only started last night    ................... another name added 

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> feemcg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, totally missed this thread! Thanks for the nudge Hev - I see you've been a busy girl, two new jobs in a week! - Well done and congrats! Yep, pop my name down for this one please - although it'll depend on when and what we're doing - I dread to think! Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Don't worry, you didn't miss the thread, it only started last night    ................... another name added
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Don't see any reason why I shouldn't be there (yet) 

That a new member aswell - Jac225TT ? I've heard of JacTT225, this a relative?


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> That a new member aswell - Jac225TT ? I've heard of JacTT225, this a relative?


Doh  - I was struggling to keep up last night ................. new posts were being added every minute :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Hev

DATE CONFIRMED

SUNDAY 13TH AUGUST

hmmmm, will I post a link too? :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## slg

You could have a link via your sig pic - click on here for the 3rd best event of the TT year!!


----------



## Hev

what do you mean 3rd?! 

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> what do you mean 3rd?!
> 
> Hev x


1) THE event at Gaydon

2) BBQ at the w/end 

3) This one (I'll decide on reviewing this on the 14th August) :wink:


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean 3rd?!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> 1) THE event at Gaydon
> 
> 2) BBQ at the w/end
> 
> 3) This one (I'll decide on reviewing this on the 14th August) :wink:
Click to expand...

hmmph! And here was me thinking you'd put the BBQ at number 1 :roll:. Was it that Robin Relliant that upset you?

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish

you owe trev a kiss btw hev


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

I was too polite to mention that :wink:


----------



## Hev

:lol: - I forgot about that! ............ I'll deliver it when I see him :-*

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> :lol: - I forgot about that! ............ I'll deliver it when I see him :-*
> 
> Hev x


Do you think you should tell him why? only four of us know afaik


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: - I forgot about that! ............ I'll deliver it when I see him :-*
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think you should tell him why? only four of us know afaik
Click to expand...

let's confuse him a little bit longer :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> what do you mean 3rd?!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> 1) THE event at Gaydon
> 
> 2) BBQ at the w/end
> 
> 3) This one (I'll decide on reviewing this on the 14th August) :wink:
Click to expand...

Surely its 
Gaydon
Lochearnhead
The Barbi 
Border raiding yet to be scored :wink:


----------



## slg

Forgot about Lochearnhead


----------



## Hev

ummmmmm, excuse me boys! Gaydon hasn't happened yet but it still gets 1st place?????? hmph! ..................... :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> ummmmmm, excuse me boys! Gaydon hasn't happened yet but it still gets 1st place?????? hmph! ..................... :roll:
> 
> Hev x


Size is everything :wink:


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ummmmmm, excuse me boys! Gaydon hasn't happened yet but it still gets 1st place?????? hmph! ..................... :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Size is everything :wink:
Click to expand...

have you SEEN how many peeps are listed on page 1 of this thread?! 

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ummmmmm, excuse me boys! Gaydon hasn't happened yet but it still gets 1st place?????? hmph! ..................... :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Size is everything :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> have you SEEN how many peeps are listed on page 1 of this thread?!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

But you know at least one won't turn up :wink: :roll:


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> ummmmmm, excuse me boys! Gaydon hasn't happened yet but it still gets 1st place?????? hmph! ..................... :roll:
> 
> Hev x


YOU said it was THE event of the year, so it had to be no. 1, even if it hasn't happened yet. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ummmmmm, excuse me boys! Gaydon hasn't happened yet but it still gets 1st place?????? hmph! ..................... :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> YOU said it was THE event of the year, so it had to be no. 1, even if it hasn't happened yet. :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

  
...............but that was written before this thread was started 

Hev x


----------



## johnnyboy

Depending on what time everyone is meeting up i might make it along.


----------



## saint

noobs

Stirling!!


----------



## johnnyboy

Who's a noob


----------



## saint

:wink:


----------



## johnnyboy

Just thought was it noon if so thats good for me, means about 5hrs sleep joy


----------



## John C

These Scottish threads are ridiculous! We may as well have our own chat room!

Hev I could help with some route planning if you like. My old home town is Galashiels so I know the area down there well.

I am sure my Mum and Dad would do coffee for a dozen TTers en-route to Hawick. :lol:

BTW Saint - How bad was your head this morning? [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Hev

jacTT225 said:


> These Scottish threads are ridiculous! We may as well have our own chat room!
> 
> Hev I could help with some route planning if you like. My old home town is Galashiels so I know the area down there well.
> 
> I am sure my Mum and Dad would do coffee for a dozen TTers en-route to Hawick. :lol:
> 
> BTW Saint - How bad was your head this morning? [smiley=sick2.gif]


 :lol: ScoTTch Corner !!!! Now you know why I'll keep page 1 up to date with all the info, save hunting through millions of pages :roll:

Help with the route would be appreciated. We need to be in Hawick for 2pm. I was thinking about a cruise to get there, then the surprise activity :wink:, we'll be there for 3 hours or so I think, something to eat?, home.

jonnyboy -    and H too?

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These Scottish threads are ridiculous! We may as well have our own chat room!
> 
> Hev I could help with some route planning if you like. My old home town is Galashiels so I know the area down there well.
> 
> I am sure my Mum and Dad would do coffee for a dozen TTers en-route to Hawick. :lol:
> 
> BTW Saint - How bad was your head this morning? [smiley=sick2.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: ScoTTch Corner !!!! Now you know why I'll keep page 1 up to date with all the info, save hunting through millions of pages :roll:
> 
> Help with the route would be appreciated. We need to be in Hawick for 2pm. I was thinking about a cruise to get there, then the surprise activity :wink:, we'll be there for 3 hours or so I think, something to eat?, home.
> 
> jonnyboy -    and H too?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

A lass that used to work with Val has a pub around there if thats any help


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> A lass that used to work with Val has a pub around there if thats any help


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] - you volunteering to sort that out? :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lass that used to work with Val has a pub around there if thats any help
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] - you volunteering to sort that out? :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

We can look into that next week :wink: , they have only been there a couple of months


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> A lass that used to work with Val has a pub around there if thats any help
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif] - you volunteering to sort that out? :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can look into that next week :wink: , they have only been there a couple of months
Click to expand...

cool - thank you ............... 

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Our football season doesn't start until 19th August, so that was the last hurdle in our way. So we are definitely definite now


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

I will try to drum up some business on Thursday at the North East meet [smiley=weneedyou.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> I will try to drum up some business on Thursday at the North East meet [smiley=weneedyou.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


hahahahaha, go for it! I've already had a go at YELLOW_TT 

hmmmm, I might spill the beans before then ............. :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## trev

"my god" it's going to be some meeting
hev you going round with that  "shot gun" :lol:


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> "my god" it's going to be some meeting
> hev you going round with that "shot gun" :lol:


you've heard about my aim then  .........11 out of a possible 15 AND I had a whole sky to do it in! 

Hev x


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: - I forgot about that! ............ I'll deliver it when I see him :-*
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think you should tell him why? only four of us know afaik
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

let's confuse him a little bit longer :twisted:

Hev x[/quote
 ok what have i missed this time!!!!!!! :?


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> "my god" it's going to be some meeting
> hev you going round with that "shot gun" :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> you've heard about my aim then  .........11 out of a possible 15 AND I had a whole sky to do it in!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

evelyn said a few planes landed at Edinburgh with buckshot in their tail's :roll:


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: - I forgot about that! ............ I'll deliver it when I see him :-*
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think you should tell him why? only four of us know afaik
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> let's confuse him a little bit longer :twisted:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok what have i missed this time!!!!!!! :?
Click to expand...

Not guilty Ma Lord ....................... it was MTF :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> "my god" it's going to be some meeting
> hev you going round with that "shot gun" :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> you've heard about my aim then  .........11 out of a possible 15 AND I had a whole sky to do it in!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> evelyn said a few planes landed at Edinburgh with buckshot in their tail's :roll:
Click to expand...

hmmmm, so that is where the other 4 shots went to  :lol:

Not bad for a beginner eh?

Hev x


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> "my god" it's going to be some meeting
> hev you going round with that "shot gun" :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> you've heard about my aim then  .........11 out of a possible 15 AND I had a whole sky to do it in!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> evelyn said a few planes landed at Edinburgh with buckshot in their tail's :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm, so that is where the other 4 shots went to  :lol:
> 
> Not bad for a beginner eh?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

 :lol: not bad at all but with that sort of injury to your arm sure it was an anti tank launcher you were using :lol: 
btw were did you all get the walkie talkies going to get a set so we dont miss out on the micky taking :lol: 
(keep an eye on m,t.f)  too.


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> :lol: not bad at all but with that sort of injury to your arm sure it was an anti tank launcher you were using :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



trev said:


> btw were did you all get the walkie talkies going to get a set so we dont miss out on the micky taking :lol:
> (keep an eye on m,t.f)  too.


Micky taking on the walkie talkies? Nah, never ............. :roll:  
I got mine from Argos ........ http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/store ... ms=5530434
I bought 2 packs and got the discount.

Hev x


----------



## trev

Cheer's Hev got set's on order


----------



## PR

Not sure if I can make it. Away on Ireland touring aboot the week before, so will need to wait and see how the finances look nearer the time.

Can I just point out that Hev is a natural with a fire arm (!!!) and it was a very windy day, so that explains the random 4 shots going astray.  I scored the same, so that must be quite good eh! 

Are you telling yet what you have planned for us Hev? :?:


----------



## PR

Just checking to see if the number of posts I make ever changes... thin kI'm stuck on one star forever more :?


----------



## Hev

PR said:


> Just checking to see if the number of posts I make ever changes... thin kI'm stuck on one star forever more :?


50 posts will get you another star  ............... only another 25 to go :lol:

PR - how come you bruise wasn't as big as mine :?: :!: I must be a delicate wee flower :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> PR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just checking to see if the number of posts I make ever changes... thin kI'm stuck on one star forever more :?
> 
> 
> 
> 50 posts will get you another star  ............... only another 25 to go :lol:
> 
> PR - how come you bruise wasn't as big as mine :?: :!: I must be a delicate wee flower :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

 :roll: :roll:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: not bad at all but with that sort of injury to your arm sure it was an anti tank launcher you were using :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw were did you all get the walkie talkies going to get a set so we dont miss out on the micky taking :lol:
> (keep an eye on m,t.f)  too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Micky taking on the walkie talkies? Nah, never ............. :roll:
> I got mine from Argos ........ http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/store ... ms=5530434
> I bought 2 packs and got the discount.
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Thats wierd we did exactly the same thing at work :roll:


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> :roll: :roll:


what..........................? 

Hev x


----------



## Tubbs

Hi folks...

Thanks for the PM Hev!

Seems like ages since I've been to a meet and unfortunatly I wont be able to make this one..

But, your all more than welcome to stop in at my garage in Selkirk on your way to Hawick for a pee stop and a cuppa.

The garage is right on the A7 in selkirk which is only 15mins from Hawick.

If you guys are still in Hawick at 5pm then I'll come across as soon as I finish work for a blether.

Pete


----------



## saint

> But, your all more than welcome to stop in at my garage in Selkirk on your way to Hawick for a pee stop and a cuppa.


What else would a BMW dealership be used for? :wink:


----------



## John C

saint said:


> But, your all more than welcome to stop in at my garage in Selkirk on your way to Hawick for a pee stop and a cuppa.
> 
> 
> 
> What else would a BMW dealership be used for? :wink:
Click to expand...

Claws in Mr Mc, ya bitch.

PS Mrs C rotflhao - I'm starting to get worried!


----------



## Tubbs

saint said:


> But, your all more than welcome to stop in at my garage in Selkirk on your way to Hawick for a pee stop and a cuppa.
> 
> 
> 
> What else would a BMW dealership be used for? :wink:
Click to expand...

Dont mind as long as you buy a car!!


----------



## davyrest

Im glad you were saying about walkie talkies, as i was going to ask what was the best type to get. As at previous meets i dis not have any. Got self concious thinking you were talking about me LOL. What type is best to get ?


----------



## davyrest

Im glad you were saying about walkie talkies, as i was going to ask what was the best type to get. As at previous meets i did not have one. Got self concious thinking you were talking about me LOL. What type is best to get ?


----------



## davyrest

Im glad you were saying about walkie talkies, as i was going to ask what was the best type to get. As at previous meets i did not have one. Got self concious thinking you were talking about me LOL. What type is best to get ?


----------



## davyrest

will do anything to get rid of my newbie status
only 3 to go


----------



## Hev

Tubbs said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, your all more than welcome to stop in at my garage in Selkirk on your way to Hawick for a pee stop and a cuppa.
> 
> 
> 
> What else would a BMW dealership be used for? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont mind as long as you buy a car!!
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I can just see the your customers faces when we all pull up and take over the showroom :twisted:, BMW dealership suddenly turned Audi 

I suspect we may be aiming for something to eat about the time you finish work - join us then 

Hev x
<note to self, make sure we get to Hawick via Selkirk >


----------



## Hev

ok, I've kept you waiting long enough 

Time to dig out your green tights .................................... Robin Hood eat your heart out 










I've updated page 1 with the info 

Hev x


----------



## Tubbs

Hev said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, your all more than welcome to stop in at my garage in Selkirk on your way to Hawick for a pee stop and a cuppa.
> 
> 
> 
> What else would a BMW dealership be used for? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont mind as long as you buy a car!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> I can just see the your customers faces when we all pull up and take over the showroom :twisted:, BMW dealership suddenly turned Audi
> 
> I suspect we may be aiming for something to eat about the time you finish work - join us then
> 
> Hev x
> <note to self, make sure we get to Hawick via Selkirk >
Click to expand...

If you take the A7 from the Edinburgh City Bypass south it will take you right past my showroom door and straight to Hawick... Should mean you can turn Hev Nav off for a bit :wink:

If your heading for some food at 5.30 ish then I'll pop along for some dinner and a blether so you can put my name down for that part.

If you want to stop in to the garage then its not a problem as we are normally pretty quiet on a Sunday... It'll give me a chance to try and turn you all to the dark side of BMW!!! :evil:


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Archery eh, Hev. Not tried that before. This should be interesting. :lol:


----------



## John C

Archery? What's the point?

Get it?

I'll get me coat!

:wink:


----------



## Hev

The Silver Surfer said:


> Archery eh, Hev. Not tried that before. This should be interesting. :lol:


something different from driving  








(I had to find a smilie - I was getting the shakes without them :roll

Tubbs: have the tea and coffee ready (at BMW expense of course :lol. I'll put you down for food.

Hev x


----------



## Hev

jacTT225 said:


> Archery? What's the point?
> 
> Get it?
> 
> I'll get me coat!
> 
> :wink:


I hope we don't get YOUR point  <hint: aim for the big circle thingy!>

So................still a :?: ?

Hev x


----------



## CapnOats

I've cleared my calendar and I'm definitely a definite.

Also, if we need to make up numbers, I've got a mate coming along for the drive so he could be a "+1" if we need some people. He came of his motorbike last year and broke his wrist, so he should be easy game if we get competitive!


----------



## Hev

CapnOats said:


> I've cleared my calendar and I'm definitely a definite.
> 
> Also, if we need to make up numbers, I've got a mate coming along for the drive so he could be a "+1" if we need some people. He came of his motorbike last year and broke his wrist, so he should be easy game if we get competitive!


 :roll: 
ignore the PM :lol:

<note to self, must type quicker>

Hev x


----------



## Hev

CapnOats said:


> He came of his motorbike last year and broke his wrist, so he should be easy game if we get competitive!


Competetive? Us? Nah! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

Pleeeeeeease tell me he is still in a cast ................. bags I'm against him :lol:

Hev x


----------



## CapnOats

Hev said:


> Pleeeeeeease tell me he is still in a cast ................. bags I'm against him :lol:


Nah, he's been out of it for a while now, but it'll still be weak - just give him a proper rough handshake - that'll sort him out!


----------



## The Silver Surfer

I belated  Thanks, H, for your PM.


----------



## Hev

:wink:

Hev x :-*


----------



## trev

put us two down Hev please


----------



## trev

davyrest said:


> will do anything to get rid of my newbie status
> only 3 to go


Davey sent pm


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Hev said:


> *Cost:* The archery is Â£11.00 per person but I am working on sponsorship from a friendly Audi Garage    - I'll keep you posted on how that goes.


Well, seeing as you seem to be so resourceful, can you fix it for me to have a TT for the day from Audi? :lol:  :wink:


----------



## Hev

The Silver Surfer said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Cost:* The archery is Â£11.00 per person but I am working on sponsorship from a friendly Audi Garage    - I'll keep you posted on how that goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, seeing as you seem to be so resourceful, can you fix it for me to have a TT for the day from Audi? :lol:  :wink:
Click to expand...

Resourceful yes, miracle-worker no :? sorry :roll: - and no buying another BMW at Tubbs place on the way!

Hev x


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> put us two down Hev please


2 for Robin Hood tights - done! :lol:

Hev x


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> put us two down Hev please
> 
> 
> 
> 2 for Robin Hood tights - done! :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...


----------



## The Silver Surfer

I've just noticed something very small missing in all your posts, Hev, and would like to make a suggestion.  :wink:

Full stop! :wink:


----------



## Tubbs

Hev said:



> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Cost:* The archery is Â£11.00 per person but I am working on sponsorship from a friendly Audi Garage    - I'll keep you posted on how that goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, seeing as you seem to be so resourceful, can you fix it for me to have a TT for the day from Audi? :lol:  :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Resourceful yes, miracle-worker no :? sorry :roll: - and no buying another BMW at Tubbs place on the way!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Not a problem... How many do you want?


----------



## davidg




----------



## Hev

The Silver Surfer said:


> I've just noticed something very small missing in all your posts, Hev, and would like to make a suggestion.  :wink:
> 
> Full stop! :wink:


hmph!!! 
Typical bloke, has to pick faults*.*

:roll:

Hev x


----------



## Hev

davidg said:


>


They're booked for the Ladies Only Day :lol:

Hev x :twisted:


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Hev said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've just noticed something very small missing in all your posts, Hev, and would like to make a suggestion.  :wink:
> 
> Full stop! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> hmph!!!
> Typical bloke, has to pick faults*.*
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

 :-*


----------



## davidg




----------



## Hev

David, I am honoured you felt you could model your prized legs on my thread :roll:. Do you have those tights in pink too? :-*

Hev x
<you spend far too much time on Google images :lol:>


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> David, I am honoured you felt you could model your prized legs on my thread :roll:. Do you have those tights in pink too? :-*
> 
> Hev x
> <you spend far too much time on Google images :lol:>


Thanks but i don't suit pink :-* :-*

Check out Google images for women in tights


----------



## saint

He seems to have a thing for knackers today!!! :?


----------



## missTTopless

Just one place for me Hev.......I'm still single


----------



## John C

bla


----------



## John C

bla bla


----------



## John C

yada yada yada


----------



## John C

God we do talk some sh1te on Scottish meet threads.


----------



## John C

still, got to get to 50 pages just for the sport of it.........


----------



## Hev

jacTT225 said:


> God we do talk some sh1te on Scottish meet threads.


 :lol: 
Pot................. kettle? .................. black? ringing any bells?
Who cares anyway? As long as the 1st post is on topic and up to date :roll:

On that note, are you a definate?

Hev x


----------



## Hev

............ and I suspect you are trying to improve your post-count! :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ValTT

H Folks guess who's been reading the threads and got me lost as to what I've read and what I havent ,anyhow she has her own sign in now  
Put us down for 1 shooting and one watching (carpel tunnel )
Mrs Wallsendmag II :wink:


----------



## Hev

ValTT said:


> H Folks guess who's been reading the threads and got me lost as to what I've read and what I havent ,anyhow she has her own sign in now
> Put us down for 1 shooting and one watching (carpel tunnel )
> Mrs Wallsendmag II :wink:


Good to see you Val   

Page 1 updated 

Remember you guys are on the food :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> ValTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> H Folks guess who's been reading the threads and got me lost as to what I've read and what I havent ,anyhow she has her own sign in now
> Put us down for 1 shooting and one watching (carpel tunnel )
> Mrs Wallsendmag II :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you Val
> 
> Page 1 updated
> 
> Remember you guys are on the food :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

She'll see about it tomorrow


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> put us two down Hev please
> 
> 
> 
> 2 for Robin Hood tights - done! :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

 youve done it now hev


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

I think we'll give the cruise a miss :roll: and just meet you there :lol:


----------



## TTLYN

ValTT said:


> H Folks guess who's been reading the threads and got me lost as to what I've read and what I havent ,anyhow she has her own sign in now
> Put us down for 1 shooting and one watching (carpel tunnel )
> Mrs Wallsendmag II :wink:


glad to see your name up too valtt x


----------



## slg

TTLYN said:


> ValTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> H Folks guess who's been reading the threads and got me lost as to what I've read and what I havent ,anyhow she has her own sign in now
> Put us down for 1 shooting and one watching (carpel tunnel )
> Mrs Wallsendmag II :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> glad to see your name up too valtt x
Click to expand...

At least I know who Val is!!!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

slg said:


> TTLYN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> H Folks guess who's been reading the threads and got me lost as to what I've read and what I havent ,anyhow she has her own sign in now
> Put us down for 1 shooting and one watching (carpel tunnel )
> Mrs Wallsendmag II :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> glad to see your name up too valtt x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I know who Val is!!!
Click to expand...

 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## davyrest

put me dowm for shooting hev !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ta


----------



## slg

davyrest said:


> put me dowm for shooting hev !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ta


Think you might have to wait in a queue for that David! :roll:


----------



## saint

Me - now there's a laugh. (1)


----------



## feemcg

Hev, I'll bow out of the archery (get it!) Don't want to take up a place in case my hands not up to it - think you've almost got 20 anyway. Hopefully still make the run and the meal - may as well stick to what I do best!


----------



## johnnyboy

I don't mind watching the rest of you shoot. [smiley=oops.gif].......................................................................Pardon


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> put me dowm for shooting hev !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ta
> 
> 
> 
> Think you might have to wait in a queue for that David! :roll:
Click to expand...

 :lol: - I hope it was intended as a joke  

Saint - 

Feemcg - still room just now if you change your mind

johnnyboy - shoot me?!  Are you in line with daveyrest and slg?!!!!!!!

Hev x


----------



## saint

indeed

I'll need the rest as it's only 4 days before I go off on hols!! G/f will be going mental at this point so any excuse to get oot 'ra hoose!!

BTW BTW was a hoot on Friday night.....


----------



## slg

saint said:


> indeed
> 
> I'll need the rest as it's only 4 days before I go off on hols!! G/f will be going mental at this point so any excuse to get oot 'ra hoose!!
> 
> BTW BTW was a hoot on Friday night.....


Had to beat my Friday (& Saturday) night anyway - sitting in the house while my wife was in Oban & the kids were also away - how sad was that? 

Although the run up to Oban on the Sunday was "interesting" - some nice roads :twisted:


----------



## MonTheFish

put me down as a shooter + a watcher please...and I'll flip the kids for the place


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

MonTheFish said:


> put me down as a shooter + a watcher please...and I'll flip the kids for the place


Hope you're not doing a william tell [smiley=knife.gif]


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

davyrest said:


> put me dowm for shooting hev !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ta


Come on only 3 more :lol:


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> put me dowm for shooting hev !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ta
> 
> 
> 
> Come on only 3 more :lol:
Click to expand...

shoot me 3 more times , thanks guys .................. and I love you too! :-*

Ok, so there is 13 of you mob aiming for me now eh?  ................ 6 places left!

Hev x :-*


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> put me dowm for shooting hev !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ta
> 
> 
> 
> Come on only 3 more :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> shot me 3 more times , thanks guys .................. and I love you too! :-*
> 
> Ok, so there is 13 of you mob aiming for me now eh?  ................ 6 places left!
> 
> Hev x :-*
Click to expand...

No you daft woman only 3 more posts to 50 for Daveyrest


----------



## Hev

I knew that ya Muppit :lol:

Hev x


----------



## John C

Hev - Put me down as a jacTT225 (1)

Will you do Â£10 for cash? :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

jacTT225 said:


> Hev - Put me down as a jacTT225 (1)
> 
> Will you do Â£10 for cash? :wink:


has she got another new job


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev - Put me down as a jacTT225 (1)
> 
> Will you do Â£10 for cash? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> has she got another new job
Click to expand...

hahahaha - not that I know of ................. but I've got another interview on Thursday :roll:

jacTT225 - I'll negotiate after my friendly Audi garage gets back to me :wink:

Hev x


----------



## davyrest

Hewv should not call our southern softie brothers a Muppit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I.Its bad enough we gave them Jean allen Boomsong


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

davyrest said:


> Hewv should not call our southern softie brothers a Muppit !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I.Its bad enough we gave them Jean allen Boomsong


Otherwise known as Kermit the frog (get the connection)


----------



## Hev

huh? Now I'm lost :? ............ neding HevNav now :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> huh? Now I'm lost :? ............ neding HevNav now :roll:
> 
> Hev x


A small Scottish football team off loaded a useless centre half (who is French ) to the unsuspecting geordie nation for the not inconsiderable sum of Â£9million


----------



## Hev

ahhh, hence the frog connection :roll:

See, I bet veryone else was lost too but I was the only one to look a half-wit by asking :lol: - thank you for enlightening all of us 

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> ahhh, hence the frog connection :roll:
> 
> See, I bet veryone else was lost too but I was the only one to look a half-wit by asking :lol: - thank you for enlightening all of us
> 
> Hev x


Anytime :-*


----------



## missTTopless

Oh no!!!!.....football here too......is there NO escape :?: :?: :?: ......or is that too girlie a thing to say :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

missTTopless said:


> Oh no!!!!.....football here too......is there NO escape :?: :?: :?: ......or is that too girlie a thing to say :lol: :lol:


Very :lol: :lol:


----------



## saint

Wallsendmag II said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!!!!.....football here too......is there NO escape :?: :?: :?: ......or is that too girlie a thing to say :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Very :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Sheez - it's that pretty boy mentality again!

Hrmm..... football...ooooh that manly "sport". Is it even a sport these days?

Oh hell....I've just stubbed my wee toe.... call an ambulance.... am dieing.... I'll never walk again (or is that alone). waaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaa - oh nobody is looking.............. am ok............ eh boss.


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Sheez - it's that pretty boy mentality again!
> 
> Hrmm..... football...ooooh that manly "sport". Is it even a sport these days?
> 
> Oh hell....I've just stubbed my wee toe.... call an ambulance.... am dieing.... I'll never walk again (or is that alone). waaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaa - oh nobody is looking.............. am ok............ eh boss.


Feeling better after that? Now pick up your toys and put them back in your playpen 

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

saint said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!!!!.....football here too......is there NO escape :?: :?: :?: ......or is that too girlie a thing to say :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Very :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sheez - it's that pretty boy mentality again!
> 
> Hrmm..... football...ooooh that manly "sport". Is it even a sport these days?
> 
> Oh hell....I've just stubbed my wee toe.... call an ambulance.... am dieing.... I'll never walk again (or is that alone). waaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaa - oh nobody is looking.............. am ok............ eh boss.
Click to expand...

Play nice now :wink:


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheez - it's that pretty boy mentality again!
> 
> Hrmm..... football...ooooh that manly "sport". Is it even a sport these days?
> 
> Oh hell....I've just stubbed my wee toe.... call an ambulance.... am dieing.... I'll never walk again (or is that alone). waaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaa - oh nobody is looking.............. am ok............ eh boss.
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling better after that? Now pick up your toys and put them back in your playpen
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Nah - I've yet to upgrade from the cot!


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Nah - I've yet to upgrade from the cot!


Well don't get your head stuck between the bars then :roll:

Hev x


----------



## missTTopless

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah - I've yet to upgrade from the cot!
> 
> 
> 
> Well don't get your head stuck between the bars then :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Does this mean your car should be re-classified as a babywalker :roll:


----------



## saint

Stick a couple of poles out the back, or get an exhaust conversion like Grauditt, and I'll have my first pram!!

BTW - the reference to poles has nothing to do with any Irish joke!


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Stick a couple of poles out the back, or get an exhaust conversion like Grauditt, and I'll have my first pram!!


  don't be horrible!



saint said:


> BTW - the reference to poles has nothing to do with any Irish joke!


Just as well, otherwise I'll stick you in the Flame Room too :roll:. On that note, I can't believe how serious some folk take this place :?

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> On that note, I can't believe how serious some folk take this place :? Hev x


Didn't we say that last week :roll:


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> On that note, I can't believe how serious some folk take this place :? Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we say that last week :roll:
Click to expand...

Yup :? Thank goodness we are not the sensitive types here in ScoTTch Corner 

Hev x


----------



## davidg

Hev said:


> Thank goodness we are not the sensitive types here in ScoTTch Corner
> 
> Hev x


What about us southerners :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## saint

serious........this plaice.......... nah...... :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

saint said:


> serious........this plaice.......... nah...... :wink:


Something fishy there Saint :wink:


----------



## MonTheFish

you called


----------



## saint

/bump

:roll:


----------



## PR

Hev wrote: 
On that note, I can't believe how serious some folk take this place Hev x

Since when have any of you guys taken any of this stuff seriously (unless it involves car wax or exhausts!)

Miaow! :twisted:


----------



## PR

Got it onto another page as well!!


----------



## Hev

PR said:


> Since when have any of you guys taken any of this stuff seriously (unless it involves car wax or exhausts!)
> 
> Miaow! :twisted:


I'll have you know I take my new role very seriously  :wink: 
Nice of Spooky to say hello :roll:



PR said:


> Got it onto another page as well!!


 :lol: - 24 pages and the thread is still less than 7 days old 

Hev x


----------



## davyrest

HURRAY not a newbie anymore


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> PR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since when have any of you guys taken any of this stuff seriously (unless it involves car wax or exhausts!)
> 
> Miaow! :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have you know I take my new role very seriously  :wink:
> Nice of Spooky to say hello :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> PR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it onto another page as well!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: -* 24 pages and the thread is still less than 7 days old*
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Definately a case of quantity over quality though! :wink:


----------



## PR

I want more stars too!!


----------



## PR

More stars...


----------



## PR

More stars....


----------



## PR

More stars


----------



## PR

How long can I keep this one up for before it really P**ses everyone off? :roll:


----------



## slg

PR said:


> How long can I keep this one up for before it really P**ses everyone off? :roll:


Depends if you want a thread in the flame room named after you. :wink:


----------



## saint

inclusion on an IP blacklist might help.


----------



## Hev

awww play nicely boys............ the damsel in distress is just trying to get another star :lol:

Hev x


----------



## PR

NOW BOYS PLAY NICELY!! :? Thank you Hev for sticking up for me, I promise I only want another star!

Besides, since when are you two the moderators of all things ScoTTish?


----------



## PR

13 to go!


----------



## Hev

PR said:


> Besides, since when are you two the moderators of all things ScoTTish?


they talk as much rubbish as the rest of us :lol: - pot, kettle and black spring to mind 

Hev x


----------



## PR

My sentiments exactly...... can we turn this one into another powder room?


----------



## Hev

PR said:


> My sentiments exactly...... can we turn this one into another powder room?


don't think the children will be happy tho :? :roll:

You got a new topic for the Powder Room then? It'll stop the blokes moaning about it not being used 

Hev x


----------



## PR

What have they got to complain about? Equal opportunities and all the rest of it. they've had the entire website to play with for the past 4 years, it's about time the girlies had their bit!!! (Somehting I feel a little strongly about???) :twisted:


----------



## Hev

Don't you start on about disrimination!!!!  :lol: (take a peek in the flame room if you're not sure what I'm on about)

..................... but yes you are right of course ..................... :twisted: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## John C

PR said:


> How long can I keep this one up for before it really P**ses everyone off? :roll:


about 10 posts ago

:-*


----------



## Hev

jacTT225 said:


> PR said:
> 
> 
> 
> How long can I keep this one up for before it really P**ses everyone off? :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> about 10 posts ago
> 
> :-*
Click to expand...

yeah, but she is doing her tax return just now so it's gonna take ages to get those 10 posts :lol:

Hev x


----------



## PR

Bugger the tax return - my brain hurts!! Surely this is what I pay my nice freindly accountant for (before she takes me and Hev shooting......) :?


----------



## PR

7 to go....


----------



## saint

6

oh wait that's what you're supposed to say!


----------



## PR

Smart alec! :wink:


----------



## PR

4!


----------



## Hev

PR said:


> Bugger the tax return - my brain hurts!! Surely this is what I pay my nice freindly accountant for (before she takes me and Hev shooting......) :?


ohhh, very friendly accountant .......................... leaves me with bruises that now resemble tide-marks 

Hev x


----------



## PR

You could just claim they are just dodgy fake tan lines?

PS Photo for you from day out, but can't fathom how to put it on this page...
[/img]


----------



## Hev

where are you trying to load it up from?

You need to get somewhere to host it first - an online photoalbum ............ I use www.photobucket.com. Its free to set up. Organise an account, upload your pic to it then copy the img address into you post reply.

Hev x
<BTW, 1 more to go :wink: >


----------



## PR

I HAVE 2 STARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PR

I also got this onto another page! :-*


----------



## slg

PR said:


> I HAVE 2 STARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## PR

What do I need for three?


----------



## Hev

250.................. I think :?: or is it 500? 

Hev x


----------



## PR

IMG]http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i138/AngusO_2006/LouiseJoanneTeam1-1.jpg[/IMG]

I mastered the art of photos - what next? :lol:


----------



## PR

Or not.....................


----------



## PR




----------



## PR

Mmm, help!!!! Where am I going wrong?


----------



## slg




----------



## PR

Does this work?


----------



## PR

Ain't I clever girlie!!!!!


----------



## slg

I can see Hev, so which one are you?


----------



## Hev

far left

Hev x


----------



## PR

Cropped jeans, pink jumper and trainers..... and not forgeting stylish shades from Angus Optix!


----------



## Hev

Would you trust any of that lot with a loaded gun?   

Watch out, coz our aim was tip top 

Hev x


----------



## slg

PR said:


> Cropped jeans, pink jumper and trainers..... and not forgeting stylish shades from Angus Optix!


Take the shades back, use the trades description act 

ps you should be able to get the pic without having "img" at the sides


----------



## PR

Whatever could you mean? 

We're just quick learners with our husbands (or ex) in mind.....


----------



## PR

> ps you should be able to get the pic without having "img" at the sides
> 
> How?


----------



## slg

PR said:


> Whatever could you mean?
> 
> We're just quick learners with our husbands (or ex) in mind.....


Was this an ex-wives club meeting?


----------



## PR

Oops, what happened there? Is there a user guide anywhere for this forum or does everyone learn as they go? :?


----------



## Hev

PR said:


> We're just quick learners with our husbands (or ex) in mind.....


.................... first few shots were him........ the rest were his mother ............. :twisted: :lol: :wink:

Hev x


----------



## PR

Not an ex-wife , just had a drunk husband the night before...... would happily have put a gun to his head that morning! :x


----------



## slg

PR said:


> Oops, what happened there? Is there a user guide anywhere for this forum or does everyone learn as they go? :?


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=43328


----------



## PR

> PR wrote:
> Oops, what happened there? Is there a user guide anywhere for this forum or does everyone learn as they go?
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=43328
> 
> I see said the blind man.... Ta very muckle


----------



## PR

How do I stop my comments being in the quote box? (My picture proves I'm not blond .... oh, forgot, not allowed comments like that one) :lol:


----------



## Hev

looks like you might be adding your reply before the end of the quote. Make sure you start typing after you see [/quote]

Hev x


----------



## PR

Give up for the evening, I'm tooo sleeeepy (and I want to go watch Big Brother before I go to sleep - it's sad but additive too!)

Night night folks! :-*


----------



## Hev

not bad for an evenings work ................... another star 

sleep tight :-*

Hev x


----------



## slg

PR said:


> Give up for the evening, I'm tooo sleeeepy (and I want to go watch Big Brother before I go to sleep - it's sad but *additive* too!)
> 
> Night night folks! :-*


What do you add Big Brother to? :wink:

Apart from the toilet where it belongs! [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Buzz2k3

PR said:


> Give up for the evening, I'm tooo sleeeepy (and I want to go watch Big Brother before I go to sleep - it's sad but additive too!)
> 
> Night night folks! :-*


Oh god is this Hev(2)disguised as PR  We could be in Big Bother no Big brother :roll:


----------



## slg

Buzz2k3 said:


> PR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give up for the evening, I'm tooo sleeeepy (and I want to go watch Big Brother before I go to sleep - it's sad but additive too!)
> 
> Night night folks! :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god is this Hev(2)disguised as PR  We could be in Big Bother no Big brother :roll:
Click to expand...

Can't be - there's no smilies everywhere!  :wink:


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Buzz2k3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give up for the evening, I'm tooo sleeeepy (and I want to go watch Big Brother before I go to sleep - it's sad but additive too!)
> 
> Night night folks! :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god is this Hev(2)disguised as PR  We could be in Big Bother no Big brother :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can't be - there's no smilies everywhere!  :wink:
Click to expand...

Just wait 'till my apprentice works out how to post them, then you'll be really worried :lol:.

Do you like the Mark II? You could be seeing double ............. opticians eh? :wink:

Hev x


----------



## mav696

Hev, can you put me down as 2 off us being spectators. Oh and food as well.
Thanks


----------



## Hev

mav696 said:


> Hev, can you put me down as 2 off us being spectators. Oh and food as well.
> Thanks


Spectating  ...................... you obviously don't know me well enough to want to shoot me yet :lol:. No bother, page 1 updated.

Just incase you haven't noticed yet, we bleather the biggest load of rubbish on the run up to our meets ................. feel free to join in on the slagging matches (but be prepared to get as good as you give :twisted. There is a high chance this thread will run to xx pages (the last one was 70 odd :lol but I promise, all the important meet details will be on page 1.

Hev x


----------



## PR

Mmmm, two Hev's...... could cause some fun! I dread to think where this one can run to......

ps I do know how to add smileys     :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :-*


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

PR said:


> Mmmm, two Hev's...... could cause some fun! I dread to think where this one can run to......
> 
> ps I do know how to add smileys     :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :-*


OH MY GOD shes navigated through a black hole and met up with herself :lol:


----------



## Hev

PR said:


> Mmmm, two Hev's...... could cause some fun! I dread to think where this one can run to......
> 
> ps I do know how to add smileys     :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :-*


Fancy joining me being kebabed? :roll:

ahhh, you learn quickly  :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> PR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm, two Hev's...... could cause some fun! I dread to think where this one can run to......
> 
> ps I do know how to add smileys     :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :-*
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy joining me being kebabed? :roll:
> 
> ahhh, you learn quickly  :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Is that legal in Scotland?


----------



## PR

I can just keep all you lot guessing until the 15th of June..... by that point I may have driving myself intot he Black Hole by too much work and tax returns,.

Word of advice to any misguided individual who thinks they can run their own company (i.e. ME!) = let the accountants handle the sums and don't leave it to the last minute next time!!!

Anyone out there know how much you can claim back against your tax? Car? House? Petrol? Luch? Parking? Mobile? Heating? New shoes and handbag from Harvy Nicks...... :?


----------



## PR

I can just keep all you lot guessing until the 15th of June..... by that point I may have driving myself intot he Black Hole by too much work and tax returns,.

Word of advice to any misguided individual who thinks they can run their own company (i.e. ME!) = let the accountants handle the sums and don't leave it to the last minute next time!!!

Anyone out there know how much you can claim back against your tax? Car? House? Petrol? Luch? Parking? Mobile? Heating? New shoes and handbag from Harvy Nicks...... :?


----------



## PR

I can just keep all you lot guessing until the 15th of June..... by that point I may have driving myself intot he Black Hole by too much work and tax returns,.

Word of advice to any misguided individual who thinks they can run their own company (i.e. ME!) = let the accountants handle the sums and don't leave it to the last minute next time!!!

Anyone out there know how much you can claim back against your tax? Car? House? Petrol? Luch? Parking? Mobile? Heating? New shoes and handbag from Harvy Nicks...... :?


----------



## PR

Ooops, i seem to have developed a stutter with my 'enter' button, sorry folks


----------



## Hev

Wallsengmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy joining me being kebabed? :roll:
> 
> ahhh, you learn quickly  :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Is that legal in Scotland?
Click to expand...

Have you noticed how many folk on here want to shot me? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## PR

I don't petal......... Shit bag bosses don't count!


----------



## Hev

PR said:


> I don't petal......... Shit bag bosses don't count!


Thank you dear 

<for everybody else, my current employers have decided to [email protected] on me from a great height now that I'm leaving them :x>

Hev x


----------



## PR

Does Gill really want to go back to work for them?


----------



## Hev

Think she's definately having second thoughts now.

Hev x


----------



## PR

Know I wouldn't be keen knowing what I know now! :?


----------



## Hev

I'm definately better off out of there ..................... just have to make sure I keep my lips firmly closed and smile sweetly ...................... unfortunately I don't think it'll take much for me to let rip tho :?

Hev x


----------



## PR

What can they do? Sack you? I'd like to see them try, besides it could end up making them come back down a peg or three. Make them realise that they do not have the award winning practices that they once did, thanks to the idea of putting unqualifies, inexperienced people in positions as ys men (or women). The title of manager means didly squat to anyone (other than Brenda who pleases herself) becuase all you do is JF's dirty work. Nah, nae thanks :evil:


----------



## Hev

Well, new shoes want me to start yersterday so maybe I should try to get them to sack me :twisted:, hmmm :lol:

Hev x


----------



## PR

At least with new shoes, management seems exactly that. The courses seem comprehensive and you are left to your own devices to sort out problems at a local level rather than take it higher. If you want to speak to someone about the experience, I can put you onto Jenny who manages the Dundee branch. :wink:


----------



## PR

PR said:


> What can they do? Sack you? I'd like to see them try, besides it could end up making them come back down a peg or three. Make them realise that they do not have the award winning practices that they once did, thanks to the idea of putting unqualifies, inexperienced people in positions as ys men (or women). The title of manager means didly squat to anyone (other than Brenda who pleases herself) becuase all you do is JF's dirty work. Nah, nae thanks :evil:


Mmm, maybe I do harbour feelings of resentment and distrust..... :twisted:


----------



## Hev

I'll wait and see what happens with Wales first :wink:

Hev x


----------



## saint

where is that?

BTW Hev - outdoor karting....... please make that next on the agenda before autumn draws in!!


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> BTW Hev - outdoor karting....... please make that next on the agenda before autumn draws in!!


Only if you join the TTOC :roll:

Hev x


----------



## saint

oh u b.......i.......t.......c......h

:wink:

I'll get mee mate to try too....but he's no TTOCm either........ we're stuffed :roll:


----------



## saint

BTW - are you not supposed to be at camp or sommit?


----------



## saint

oh and while am still annoying people - where was my taxi last Friday night!!??!???!??


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> BTW - are you not supposed to be at camp or sommit?


Next Saturday - trying to get rid of me to give you peace?

Hev x


----------



## Leg

> "saint"oh and while am still annoying people


U say that as if you have downtime in that respect?


----------



## saint

Leg said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and while am still annoying people
> 
> 
> 
> U say that as if you have downtime in that respect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Shocking huh!?


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> oh and while am still annoying people - where was my taxi last Friday night!!??!???!??


i guessed your usual form of not showing up! I'll invite myself to the next 3 stogges meeting will I? 

Hev x


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - are you not supposed to be at camp or sommit?
> 
> 
> 
> Next Saturday - trying to get rid of me to give you peace?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

You must be right after the Dunblane lot. Just please don't ask me how I know..... btw .... that ain't a prompt to ask me.... just please don't


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - are you not supposed to be at camp or sommit?
> 
> 
> 
> Next Saturday - trying to get rid of me to give you peace?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be right after the Dunblane lot. Just please don't ask me how I know..... btw .... that ain't a prompt to ask me.... just please don't
Click to expand...

tell!

Hev x


----------



## Leg

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - are you not supposed to be at camp or sommit?
> 
> 
> 
> Next Saturday - trying to get rid of me to give you peace?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be right after the Dunblane lot. Just please don't ask me how I know..... btw .... that ain't a prompt to ask me.... just please don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

FFS dont, im bored enough as it is


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and while am still annoying people - where was my taxi last Friday night!!??!???!??
> 
> 
> 
> i guessed your usual form of not showing up! I'll invite myself to the next 3 stogges meeting will I?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Hey!! You are more than welcome.......! It would also keep Brett quiet for a bit.


----------



## saint

Leg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - are you not supposed to be at camp or sommit?
> 
> 
> 
> Next Saturday - trying to get rid of me to give you peace?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be right after the Dunblane lot. Just please don't ask me how I know..... btw .... that ain't a prompt to ask me.... just please don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FFS dont, im bored enough as it is
Click to expand...

And here was me thinking I was the bitch!


----------



## Leg

saint said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - are you not supposed to be at camp or sommit?
> 
> 
> 
> Next Saturday - trying to get rid of me to give you peace?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be right after the Dunblane lot. Just please don't ask me how I know..... btw .... that ain't a prompt to ask me.... just please don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FFS dont, im bored enough as it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here was me thinking I was the bitch!
Click to expand...

Oh u were right all along, its just not a monopoly


----------



## saint

Leg said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - are you not supposed to be at camp or sommit?
> 
> 
> 
> Next Saturday - trying to get rid of me to give you peace?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be right after the Dunblane lot. Just please don't ask me how I know..... btw .... that ain't a prompt to ask me.... just please don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FFS dont, im bored enough as it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And here was me thinking I was the bitch!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh u were right all along, its just not a monopoly
Click to expand...

 :roll:

or

:x

or

:wink:

or

:?

oh ffs


----------



## Hev

Leg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - are you not supposed to be at camp or sommit?
> 
> 
> 
> Next Saturday - trying to get rid of me to give you peace?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be right after the Dunblane lot. Just please don't ask me how I know..... btw .... that ain't a prompt to ask me.... just please don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FFS dont, im bored enough as it is
Click to expand...











Hev x


----------



## Leg

Hev said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - are you not supposed to be at camp or sommit?
> 
> 
> 
> Next Saturday - trying to get rid of me to give you peace?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be right after the Dunblane lot. Just please don't ask me how I know..... btw .... that ain't a prompt to ask me.... just please don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FFS dont, im bored enough as it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Last lassy that bared her ass to me was pregnant 30 seconds later :wink:


----------



## Hev

Leg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - are you not supposed to be at camp or sommit?
> 
> 
> 
> Next Saturday - trying to get rid of me to give you peace?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be right after the Dunblane lot. Just please don't ask me how I know..... btw .... that ain't a prompt to ask me.... just please don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FFS dont, im bored enough as it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last lassy that bared her ass to me was pregnant 30 seconds later :wink:
Click to expand...

30 seconds  quick-draw McGraw!  

Hev x :-*


----------



## johnnyboy

30 seconds  quick-draw McGraw!  

Hev x :-

Or two pumps and a squirt :?


----------



## Leg

Hev said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - are you not supposed to be at camp or sommit?
> 
> 
> 
> Next Saturday - trying to get rid of me to give you peace?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must be right after the Dunblane lot. Just please don't ask me how I know..... btw .... that ain't a prompt to ask me.... just please don't
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tell!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FFS dont, im bored enough as it is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last lassy that bared her ass to me was pregnant 30 seconds later :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 30 seconds  quick-draw McGraw!
> 
> Hev x :-*
Click to expand...

Wasnt the wife, no intention of long term relationship so fuck the romance


----------



## Hev

Leg said:


> Wasnt the wife, no intention of long term relationship so fuck the romance


Oi! Clean up your language ya Pi$$-head :wink:

Hev x :-*


----------



## Leg

Hev said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt the wife, no intention of long term relationship so fuck the romance
> 
> 
> 
> Oi! Clean up your language ya Pi$$-head :wink:
> 
> Hev x :-*
Click to expand...

Yeah ure right, 'long term relationship', shouldnt use such ridiculous and offensive terms


----------



## Hev

Leg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt the wife, no intention of long term relationship so fuck the romance
> 
> 
> 
> Oi! Clean up your language ya Pi$$-head :wink:
> 
> Hev x :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ure right, 'long term relationship', shouldnt use such ridiculous and offensive terms
Click to expand...

I donno, my last long term relationship resulted in my TT :roll:

Hev x


----------



## johnnyboy

my last long term relationship resulted in me standing up one Wednesday afternoon and saying i'm off walking out and never seeing her again, wish i had did it about a year earlier.


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt the wife, no intention of long term relationship so fuck the romance
> 
> 
> 
> Oi! Clean up your language ya Pi$$-head :wink:
> 
> Hev x :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ure right, 'long term relationship', shouldnt use such ridiculous and offensive terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I donno, my last long term relationship resulted in my TT :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Painful delivery?


----------



## missTTopless

saint said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasnt the wife, no intention of long term relationship so fuck the romance
> 
> 
> 
> Oi! Clean up your language ya Pi$$-head :wink:
> 
> Hev x :-*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah ure right, 'long term relationship', shouldnt use such ridiculous and offensive terms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I donno, my last long term relationship resulted in my TT :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Painful delivery?
Click to expand...

....well it sure made her eyes water  :roll:


----------



## John C

Just thought I'd join in a bit......

drivel

drivel

drivel

drivel

drivel

drivel

drivel

drivel

drivel

drivel

drivel

drivel

drivel

drivel

drivel

drivel

drivel

drivel

drivel

drivel

drivel

drivel

drivel

drivel

drivel

drivel

There we go!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

I've just worked out why Saint never turns up to the ttoc meets ,members only :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
By the way karting sounds like a good idea [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## MonTheFish

thank god for page page 1 :roll:


----------



## missTTopless

Thats no excuse......I'm not a member yet but I still turn up


----------



## John C

Seconded for the outdoor Karting Hev. Saint and I joined some of my work colleagues for a mini Grand Prix on Thursday past, fab fun.

Was Â£50 each so not cheap but great value. 1 practice session, 6 heats (you drive in 4), then and an A and a B final.

www.raceland.co.uk

Just don't ask who was 3rd on the grid for the a final and who only made it to the B final 

:wink:


----------



## MonTheFish

i think we should all go paintballing


----------



## missTTopless

MTF you just want another excuse to shoot Hev :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MonTheFish

:roll:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Is it always this violent north of the border  :lol:


----------



## missTTopless

We are usually on our best behaviour when we have company from south of the border.....but once you introduce a competition........!!!!!!


----------



## PR

[quote="Hev"
I donno, my last long term relationship resulted in my TT :roll:

Hev x[/quote]

Thought that was a lunchtime shopping trip with me.......


----------



## Hev

PR said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> I donno, my last long term relationship resulted in my TT :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Thought that was a lunchtime shopping trip with me.......
Click to expand...

You were the cause of the TT :lol:

I remember saying I fancied an S3 ................... wolf in sheeps' clothing I said ......................... :roll:. Next time I leave my switch card at home when we go shopping  

Hev x


----------



## Hev

ok, karting and paintball ideas taken on board.

For Raceland, gonna need 16 folk who definately want to drive and it will be Â£55 per driver. I don't mind sorting it out but I object if I'm left with a huge bill at the end coz folk don't turn up.

Paintballing I'll look into.

How often do you want to meet? In the past it has been every 2-3 months. Do you want to do something once a every 1-2 months?

So far:
July------------------ National Event, Gaydon
August--------------- Archery
September---------- ? 
October-------------- Weekend away
November----------- ?
December ---------- ?

November / December is ropey weather for outdoor karting.

My idea was to have each individual meet somewhere different around the place ie. West / Highland / North East / East / Central / Borders but if everybody who turns up comes from more or less the same area, then we could have a regular haunt for a meal or whatever. Tell me what you want . May as well post it here for just now ..................... 100 pages of posts?  :roll:

Hev x


----------



## saint

Gotta be September before weather gets too ropey!


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Is it always this violent north of the border  :lol:


wallsendmag thought you pair might have been up for the weekend!!
oops forgot the football's on :wink:


----------



## MonTheFish

saint said:


> Gotta be September before weather gets too ropey!


Yeah that!!


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> ok, karting and paintball ideas taken on board.
> 
> For Raceland, gonna need 16 folk who definately want to drive and it will be Â£55 per driver. I don't mind sorting it out but I object if I'm left with a huge bill at the end coz folk don't turn up.
> 
> Paintballing I'll look into.
> 
> How often do you want to meet? In the past it has been every 2-3 months. Do you want to do something once a every 1-2 months?
> 
> So far:
> July------------------ National Event, Gaydon
> August--------------- Archery
> September---------- ?
> October-------------- Weekend away
> November----------- ?
> December ---------- ?
> 
> November / December is ropey weather for outdoor karting.
> 
> My idea was to have each individual meet somewhere different around the place ie. West / Highland / North East / East / Central / Borders but if everybody who turns up comes from more or less the same area, then we could have a regular haunt for a meal or whatever. Tell me what you want . May as well post it here for just now ..................... 100 pages of posts?  :roll:
> 
> Hev x


had kartstart booked for a mini gp & knockhill, when the old scottish rep was in control :wink: never had any feed back so just let it go (he had a lot on his mind at the time ! patter of little feet  ) btw can i bring my own kart


----------



## ValTT

unfortunately we are fully booked for September, taking my toy boy to the US for his 40th and making him drive a mustang not a TT :?


----------



## Hev

Looks like September for Karting  - I'll see what I can organise ........... a Sunday suit everyone?

ValTT -  you'll need to make upi for it in October then :wink:



trev said:


> had kartstart booked for a mini gp & knockhill, when the old scottish rep was in control :wink: never had any feed back so just let it go (he had a lot on his mind at the time ! patter of little feet  ) btw can i bring my own kart


Graeme is not THAT much older than me :lol:

and no you can't use your TT on the track :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ValTT

Hev said:


> ValTT -  you'll need to make upi for it in October then :wink: [Hev x


A nice run out but what car?


----------



## Hev

ValTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ValTT -  you'll need to make upi for it in October then :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> A nice run out but what car?
Click to expand...

*your *TT of course 

Hev x


----------



## TTLYN

Hev said:


> Looks like September for Karting  - I'll see what I can organise ........... a Sunday suit everyone?
> 
> ValTT -  you'll need to make upi for it in October then :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> had kartstart booked for a mini gp & knockhill, when the old scottish rep was in control :wink: never had any feed back so just let it go (he had a lot on his mind at the time ! patter of little feet  ) btw can i bring my own kart
> 
> 
> 
> Graeme is not THAT much older than me :lol:
> 
> and no you can't use your TT on the track :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

dont think he meant his age :wink:


----------



## ValTT

Hev said:


> ok, karting and paintball ideas taken on board.
> 
> For Raceland, gonna need 16 folk who definately want to drive and it will be Â£55 per driver. I don't mind sorting it out but I object if I'm left with a huge bill at the end coz folk don't turn up.
> 
> Paintballing I'll look into.
> 
> How often do you want to meet? In the past it has been every 2-3 months. Do you want to do something once a every 1-2 months?
> 
> So far:
> July------------------ National Event, Gaydon
> August--------------- Archery
> September---------- ?
> October-------------- Weekend away
> November----------- ?
> December ---------- ?
> 
> November / December is ropey weather for outdoor karting.
> 
> My idea was to have each individual meet somewhere different around the place ie. West / Highland / North East / East / Central / Borders but if everybody who turns up comes from more or less the same area, then we could have a regular haunt for a meal or whatever. Tell me what you want . May as well post it here for just now ..................... 100 pages of posts?  :roll:
> 
> Hev x


Tynemouth would be nice :roll: :wink: :lol:
Or Holy Island or Berwick or Dumfries or Gretna


----------



## ValTT

Hev said:


> ValTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ValTT -  you'll need to make upi for it in October then :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> A nice run out but what car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *your *TT of course
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Exactly but..... :wink:


----------



## Hev

TTLYN said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like September for Karting  - I'll see what I can organise ........... a Sunday suit everyone?
> 
> ValTT -  you'll need to make upi for it in October then :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> had kartstart booked for a mini gp & knockhill, when the old scottish rep was in control :wink: never had any feed back so just let it go (he had a lot on his mind at the time ! patter of little feet  ) btw can i bring my own kart
> 
> 
> 
> Graeme is not THAT much older than me :lol:
> 
> and no you can't use your TT on the track :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont think he meant his age :wink:
Click to expand...

 :wink: :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Hev

ValTT said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ValTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> ValTT -  you'll need to make upi for it in October then :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> A nice run out but what car?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *your *TT of course
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly but..... :wink:
Click to expand...

with *YOU *driving it of course :wink:

Hev x


----------



## mav696

Hev,
can you put me down for 2 at the archery now please.
Decided to join everybody else in shooting you. :twisted:


----------



## Hev

mav696 said:


> Hev,
> can you put me down for 2 at the archery now please.
> Decided to join everybody else in shooting you. :twisted:


cheers :roll: - added 

Hev x


----------



## Teehee

Put me down for two please Hev.

Thanks


----------



## Hev

Teehee said:


> Put me down for two please Hev.
> 
> Thanks


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Looks like this is gonna be fun 

Hev x


----------



## Teehee

Wallsendmag II said:


> Is it always this violent north of the border  :lol:


Have you not seen Braveheart? :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Teehee said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it always this violent north of the border  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you not seen Braveheart? :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm beginning to think that Hadrian had the right idea :wink:


----------



## missTTopless

Wallsendmag II said:


> Teehee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it always this violent north of the border  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you not seen Braveheart? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm beginning to think that Hadrian had the right idea :wink:
Click to expand...

Brave words from an Englishman who will be joining a group of Scots with bows and arrows :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

missTTopless said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teehee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it always this violent north of the border  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you not seen Braveheart? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm beginning to think that Hadrian had the right idea :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brave words from an Englishman who will be joining a group of Scots with bows and arrows :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## missTTopless

[smiley=behead2.gif] :twisted:


----------



## Teehee

They're also very bitter and angry following the football earlier...


----------



## Hev

Teehee said:


> They're also very bitter and angry following the football earlier...


I never said a word :? :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> Teehee said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're also very bitter and angry following the football earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> I never said a word :? :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

What football? That team couldn't play their way out of a paper bag [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Its hard work keeping my post count ahead of Hev's :lol:


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Its hard work keeping my post count ahead of Hev's :lol:


you tring to say I talk too much? :twisted: 

But it has taken me much longer than you to get to this number of posts ........................... on the other hand, I don't stalk the Joke Section :wink: - I thought you were supposed to have had a humour-ectomy too 

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard work keeping my post count ahead of Hev's :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> you tring to say I talk too much? :twisted:
> 
> But it has taken me much longer than you to get to this number of posts ........................... on the other hand, I don't stalk the Joke Section :wink: - I thought you were supposed to have had a humour-ectomy too
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I have but Val thinks they are quite funny :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Teehee

Hev said:


> Teehee said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're also very bitter and angry following the football earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> I never said a word :? :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

You might not have said anything but I've been inundated with abusive calls, text messages and emails since we won.

And anyway, for a team who couldn't punch their way out of a paper bag they're not doing too badly as they've just qualified for a 1/4 finals of the World Cup.

En-ger-land tra la la!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Teehee said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teehee said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're also very bitter and angry following the football earlier...
> 
> 
> 
> I never said a word :? :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You might not have said anything but I've been inundated with abusive calls, text messages and emails since we won.
> 
> And anyway, for a team who couldn't punch their way out of a paper bag they're not doing too badly as they've just qualified for a 1/4 finals of the World Cup.
> 
> En-ger-land tra la la!
Click to expand...

Sorry I forgot the"wet" bit


----------



## Hev

Teehee said:


> You might not have said anything but I've been inundated with abusive calls, text messages and emails since we won.


coz they just know how smug/immature/gloating etc etc you are gonna be .................... so they got in there first :lol: :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Teehee

I don't know what you mean... although I did sign my boss up to this earlier :arrow:

http://www.marsbelieve.com/

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Teehee said:


> I don't know what you mean... although I did sign my boss up to this earlier :arrow:
> 
> http://www.marsbelieve.com/
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


The Scottish ads with 2010 on were brill :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Teehee

All in good spirit 

Have you seen the Jason Scotland ad with the Iron Bru??


----------



## Hev

haven't seen the ad but I did hear the song [smiley=vulcan.gif]

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> haven't seen the ad but I did hear the song [smiley=vulcan.gif]
> 
> Hev x


As bad as the JCB one ??? :lol:


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> haven't seen the ad but I did hear the song [smiley=vulcan.gif]
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> As bad as the JCB one ??? :lol:
Click to expand...

The JCB one is class :lol: :lol: :lol: - I have it in the car 

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> haven't seen the ad but I did hear the song [smiley=vulcan.gif]
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> As bad as the JCB one ??? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The JCB one is class :lol: :lol: :lol: - I have it in the car
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

You admitted that at he barbi


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> haven't seen the ad but I did hear the song [smiley=vulcan.gif]
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> As bad as the JCB one ??? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The JCB one is class :lol: :lol: :lol: - I have it in the car
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You admitted that at he barbi
Click to expand...

I know ......... and I would have played it on the walkie talkie if I'd remembered it earlier :lol: 

Hev x


----------



## Hev

We have a sponsor 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Thank you SPECIALIST CARS AUDI, ABERDEEN    

They are gonna pay for you to shoot me  

Keep your eyes peeled, coz there is more good stuff to come ........................ :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> We have a sponsor
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Thank you SPECIALIST CARS AUDI, ABERDEEN
> 
> They are gonna pay for you to shoot me
> 
> Keep your eyes peeled, coz there is more good stuff to come ........................ :wink:
> 
> Hev x


can I shoot you twice then (only joking honest) :lol:


----------



## PR

1st victory as the ScoTTish rep!! Shame I can't come along that day 

I am however, a little concerned that you all want to shoot Hev!! She is lethal with a gun :twisted:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Well done Hev...things are on the "up" :wink:

D and Jxx


----------



## missTTopless

Way to go Hev


----------



## trev

well done hev

p/s i want to buy extra arrow's


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

trev said:


> well done hev
> 
> p/s i want to buy extra arrow's


I think that you should buy something else from Hev to make better use of the arrows that you have :wink: :lol: :lol: 
ps well done Hev


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag II said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> well done hev
> 
> p/s i want to buy extra arrow's
> 
> 
> 
> I think that you should buy something else from Hev to make better use of the arrows that you have :wink: :lol: :lol:
> ps well done Hev
Click to expand...

you mean spec's :?


----------



## MonTheFish

only 41 pages...this has potential :roll:


----------



## missTTopless

MonTheFish said:


> only 41 pages...this has potential :roll:


....potential for what exactly???? :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

missTTopless said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> only 41 pages...this has potential :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ....potential for what exactly???? :lol:
Click to expand...

for a quick turnaround and vast profit 
ps car for sale [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag II said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> only 41 pages...this has potential :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ....potential for what exactly???? :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for a quick turnaround and vast profit
> ps car for sale [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
Click to expand...

p. s put it in the for sale section :roll:


----------



## feemcg

Well done Hev, can we all have a goody bag, - well for the girls anyway, boys don't appreciate these things!


----------



## saint

............. can we all get a MKII for the day?


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Hev said:


> We have a sponsor
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> Thank you SPECIALIST CARS AUDI, ABERDEEN
> 
> They are gonna pay for you to shoot me
> 
> Keep your eyes peeled, coz there is more good stuff to come ........................ :wink:
> 
> Hev x


Well done the Hevster.


----------



## The Silver Surfer

saint said:


> ............. can we all get a MKII for the day?


I'd settle for a MKI. Are you reading this, Hev?


----------



## johnnyboy

The Silver Surfer said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> ............. can we all get a MKII for the day?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd settle for a MKI. Are you reading this, Hev?
Click to expand...

Ok you have my mk1 and i have your bm for the day :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Yeaaaaah ,I have to work my days off next week so I am taking off the Gaydon weekend instead. That means that I have 2 days extra for the October meet [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Yeaaaaah ,I have to work my days off next week so I am taking off the Gaydon weekend instead. That means that I have 2 days extra for the October meet [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


yeah!!!!!!!!!!
................ but ummmmm, wrong thread.............. and I haven't even started the October one yet :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaaaaah ,I have to work my days off next week so I am taking off the Gaydon weekend instead. That means that I have 2 days extra for the October meet [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> yeah!!!!!!!!!!
> ................ but ummm, wrong thread.............. and I haven't even started the October one yet :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Excuses excuses get it started now :!:


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeaaaaah ,I have to work my days off next week so I am taking off the Gaydon weekend instead. That means that I have 2 days extra for the October meet [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> yeah!!!!!!!!!!
> ................ but ummm, wrong thread.............. and I haven't even started the October one yet :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses excuses get it started now :!:
Click to expand...

Not until Gaydon is past ................ otherwise I'll get a row coz 
1) we will keep bumping the Gaydon threads down
2) we'll have too many meet threads on the go and I'll get confused - easily done :lol:

Hev x


----------



## saint

Don't think the number of threads is a problem - it's the volume of posts within each - enough to bring down the best of servers


----------



## The Silver Surfer

johnnyboy said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> ............. can we all get a MKII for the day?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd settle for a MKI. Are you reading this, Hev?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok you have my mk1 and i have your bm for the day :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Aye, ok. But don't expect me to clean your car before returning it to you. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Hev

OK boys and girls

I think I'm gonna have to draw a line on the number of folk wanting to shoot me :lol: ........................ 21 so far . Doors are still open for spectators and of course the meal.

Ohhhhhhhhh, this is gonna be fun ................................   

Hey Tubbs is you showroom ready for us all :?: :lol:

Hev x
<I'm swapping the TT for a minibus tonmorrow for a week so I'll see ya when I get back>


----------



## saint

Oh ging gang gooley or whatever!


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Oh ging gang gooley or whatever!


it'll be whatever ........................... arch enemy of the Scouts :twisted:

and they can sing whatever they like, when I am driving, it's MY music in the CD player :wink:

Ohhhh, canoeing, abseiling, paintballing and Alton Towers   

Hev x


----------



## PR

Have a good week Hev! I'm have that bottle of wine on ice for the following weekend!


----------



## Tubbs

Hev said:


> Hey Tubbs is you showroom ready for us all :?: :lol:
> 
> quote]
> 
> Not a problem, plenty of time to get ready for you all...


----------



## ObiWan

Hev, I see this is as short as your other threads :lol: :lol:

I am guessing that you are still looking at this in August and no way am i working through 43 pages to see why or how?

Can you put me and kiTTcaTT down as attending whilst i check through diaries and the like and just confirm the date is the same?


----------



## saint

Hev is not avaiable at the moment - if you please leave a message after the dots she'll get back to you.........................

PS - She's off camping it up somewhere


----------



## PR

Last I heard she was scaling her way down a rock face......


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Just sorting out the food anyone not intending to stick around for the meal?
ps totally o/t but as I wont be around in September anyone fancy karting adventure at Gaydon?


----------



## trev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Just sorting out the food anyone not intending to stick around for the meal?
> ps totally o/t but as I wont be around in September anyone fancy karting adventure at Gaydon?


that's good what's on the menu!!!


----------



## PR

Karting at Gaydon sounds fun. When and where?


----------



## PR

has anyone else noticed this topic has been decidedly quiet since Hev went off camping? This girlie must have FAR too much time on her hands in the evenings!!!!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

PR said:


> Karting at Gaydon sounds fun. When and where?


Sometime a week Sunday and there is a track there :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

saint said:


> Hev is not avaiable at the moment - if you please leave a message after the dots she'll get back to you.........................
> 
> PS - She's off camping it up somewhere


Nuff said.................. thanks ( I thought I had gone deaf for a moment :lol: )


----------



## PR

Ha Ha! :wink:


----------



## Hev

I'M BACK!!!!!!!     - missed me? :-* 
Well, I've been shaken, rattled, rolled, drowned, thrown off a cliff, SHOT AT!!!! ..............................



ObiWan said:


> Hev, I see this is as short as your other threads :lol: :lol:
> 
> I am guessing that you are still looking at this in August and no way am i working through 43 pages to see why or how?
> 
> Can you put me and kiTTcaTT down as attending whilst i check through diaries and the like and just confirm the date is the same?


Didn't like to disappoint :lol: 
Consider yourselves added to the list .......... kinda full for the shooting but I'll see if we can squeeze more in ................. are you both shooting me or just one of you?



WallsendmagII said:


> Just sorting out the food anyone not intending to stick around for the meal?
> ps totally o/t but as I wont be around in September anyone fancy karting adventure at Gaydon?


  - it's gonna be a HUGE table :lol: 
Karting? .......................... count me in  - I warn you tho ............... I'm pants at it 



saint said:


> Hev is not avaiable at the moment - if you please leave a message after the dots she'll get back to you.........................
> 
> PS - She's off camping it up somewhere


 :lol: - thank you for the provision of my answering service :roll:



PR said:


> has anyone else noticed this topic has been decidedly quiet since Hev went off camping? This girlie must have FAR too much time on her hands in the evenings!!!!


 :twisted:  But now I'm back, your ears are gonna be bleeding :twisted: ............ well your eyes from reading :roll:



ObiQan said:


> Nuff said.................. thanks ( I thought I had gone deaf for a moment )


old age catching up on ya? ....................... sounds like it's overtaking :-*

Hev x


----------



## saint

not bad week to be away!


----------



## Hev

not bad at all ......... main worry was stopping the chilblaines from getting sunstroke 

Biggest problem was the sodding minibus......................... 2.8 guttless Fiat, diesel, 15 seater, uncomfortable, no aircon, originally CD player not working (it is now :x), buggered my cable for HevNav :x :x, seatbelt clasp came away from seat whilst a kid was wearing it :evil: :x - I was not to polite to the hire company when THAT happened!!!!! and it has to be back at 9am tomorrow morning  - note to all, DON'T HIRE FROM MITCHELL'S!

Hev x


----------



## saint

it could be worse - you could have, like me, just bought a bottle of wine from Tesco that's friggin' off!! (not actually frigging off - the wine has gone bad) 

My Saturday night has been ruined - I may aswell take that buss back for you at 9am.......


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> it could be worse - you could have, like me, just bought a bottle of wine from Tesco that's friggin' off!! (not actually frigging off - the wine has gone bad)
> 
> My Saturday night has been ruined - I may aswell take that buss back for you at 9am.......


Now THAT is a bummer  - take it back ................... I'd offer to do it for you but I haven't a hope in hell of moving off this sofa, by body it doth protest too much :?

I'll leave the keys in the ignition for you :twisted:. It has to be at Camelon for 9am so please be quiet when you pick it up :wink:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

No fuss on the shooting Hev, safer for everybody with my eyesight and Sues sense of direction if we give it a miss


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> No fuss on the shooting Hev, safer for everybody with my eyesight and Sues sense of direction if we give it a miss


I know a good optician :wink: ........................... and you lot have the cheek to slag HevNav :lol:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No fuss on the shooting Hev, safer for everybody with my eyesight and Sues sense of direction if we give it a miss
> 
> 
> 
> I know a good optician :wink: ........................... and you lot have the cheek to slag HevNav :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

What was that...................... speak up please :-* , going deaf as well :lol:


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No fuss on the shooting Hev, safer for everybody with my eyesight and Sues sense of direction if we give it a miss
> 
> 
> 
> I know a good optician :wink: ........................... and you lot have the cheek to slag HevNav :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was that...................... speak up please :-* , going deaf as well :lol:
Click to expand...

I KNOW A GOOD OPTICIAN :wink: ........................... AND YOU LOT HAVE THE CHEEK TO SLAG HEVNAV :lol: 

Hev x


----------



## Teehee

Hev

Due to work commitments can you withdraw me from this one please.

Hope to see you soon.

Teehee


----------



## Hev

Teehee said:


> Hev
> 
> Due to work commitments can you withdraw me from this one please.
> 
> Hope to see you soon.
> 
> Teehee


    
Hmph, that must be some boss you have ............... how dare he interfere with with TT life 

Oh, and I guarantee you'll see me at some point.

Hev x


----------



## BreTT

Tubbs, you have PM...


----------



## Hev

Hey folks!

Specialist Cars Audi, Aberdeen are VERY nice people . Mention the TTOC or TTF when you book your car in and you'll get 15% off parts and 20% off labour   . They are really keen to support us and we have a few fantastic ideas in the pipeline for meets to come .............. but if I tell you just now, I'll have to shoot you ................ makes a change from you shooting me I suppose :lol:.

Question for you to ponder .......................... anything you would like for your TT (think group-buy) that Aberdeen might be able to help out on?

Also, we are looking at doing a deal on oil which would be available at the archery. Anyone interested?

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> Specialist Cars Audi, Aberdeen are VERY nice people . Mention the TTOC or TTF when you book your car in and you'll get 15% off parts and 20% off labour   . They are really keen to support us and we have a few fantastic ideas in the pipeline for meets to come .............. but if I tell you just now, I'll have to shoot you ................ makes a change from you shooting me I suppose :lol:.
> 
> Question for you to ponder .......................... anything you would like for your TT (think group-buy) that Aberdeen might be able to help out on?
> 
> Also, we are looking at doing a deal on oil which would be available at the archery. Anyone interested?
> 
> Hev x


Group buy on MkII please :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Group buy on MkII please :lol: :lol: :lol:


I can ask ...................... but I think that even MY charms will be wasted on that suggestion :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Group buy on MkII please :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I can ask ...................... but I think that even MY charms will be wasted on that suggestion :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

You are under selling yourself again :wink:


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Group buy on MkII please :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I can ask ...................... but I think that even MY charms will be wasted on that suggestion :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are under selling yourself again :wink:
Click to expand...

you saying I'm too cheap? ...........................  :lol: - I'll deal with you on Saturday :twisted:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> No fuss on the shooting Hev, safer for everybody with my eyesight and Sues sense of direction if we give it a miss
> 
> 
> 
> I know a good optician :wink: ........................... and you lot have the cheek to slag HevNav :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What was that...................... speak up please :-* , going deaf as well :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I KNOW A GOOD OPTICIAN :wink: ........................... AND YOU LOT HAVE THE CHEEK TO SLAG HEVNAV :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

What an optician. Suddenly I can read what you are posting and now I can hear you again. Trick now is to get everybody else to type in 24 font and I can lose my glasses


----------



## mav696

Just getting this back to the top of the threads again Hev.


----------



## ObiWan

Are we still banned from Bow n Arrows if we can make it Hev?


----------



## Hev

mav696 said:


> Just getting this back to the top of the threads again Hev.


hahahahaha - glad to see you lot have your priorities right :lol:

Obi - do you promise to go to an optician first? OK, I'm sure we can squeeze you in (I'm gonna head down there this weekend to check it out, so I'll negotiate numbers then :wink

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just getting this back to the top of the threads again Hev.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha - glad to see you lot have your priorities right :lol:
> 
> Obi - do you promise to go to an optician first? OK, I'm sure we can squeeze you in (I'm gonna head down there this weekend to check it out, so I'll negotiate numbers then :wink
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

  , hey where did your signiature go then?


----------



## Hev

? 

Hev x


----------



## slg

<cough>


----------



## saint

<boing>


----------



## Hev

going for a rekkie tomorrow  .................. not that I don't trust HevNav with you lot behind me  :roll:. Tubbs, I'll give you a wave on the way past 

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> going for a rekkie tomorrow  .................. not that I don't trust HevNav with you lot behind me  :roll:. Tubbs, I'll give you a wave on the way past
> 
> Hev x


Don't forget to allow time for all the other cars in your cruise, especially when you add in pee breaks, leaving cars behind and photo shoots


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Its ok we are checking out the pub and arriving from the opposite direction


----------



## ObiWan

Wallsendmag II said:


> Its ok we are checking out the pub and arriving from the opposite direction


Is this a prediction for on the day


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

ObiWan said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok we are checking out the pub and arriving from the opposite direction
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a prediction for on the day
Click to expand...

No we are just about to set off .Clear blue skys ,what could be nicer than a peaceful run into the borders?


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok we are checking out the pub and arriving from the opposite direction
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a prediction for on the day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we are just about to set off .Clear blue skys ,what could be nicer than a peaceful run into the borders?
Click to expand...

I'll be leaving just shortly too  ........................... Archery place can't see me until 12.30 so I'll see you guys in the pub (probably a little after 1pm) - I'll give you a phone when I leave the archery place.

See ya soon
Hev


----------



## saint

We all must be having a lazy Monday!!


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> We all must be having a lazy Monday!!


you are welcome to come along 8)

Hev x


----------



## Tubbs

You've possibly all set off already but it is nice and dry here so you can get the roof down!!

Might see you floating about since im off today!


----------



## ObiWan

saint said:


> We all must be having a lazy Monday!!


OK for some


----------



## mav696

Wallsendmag II said:


> Its ok we are checking out the pub and arriving from the opposite direction


Are you wanting to arrange the cruise from Newcastle up to Scotland?Just let me know a time and a place.
Cheers Mav


----------



## BreTT

Hev,

I've not completely given up on / forgotten about this event. The sticking point is that it is my parents-in-law's 45th wedding anniversary. I'll have to let you know closer to the day I'm afraid.

Regards,
Brett


----------



## Hev

Well, not long back .......................... all I can say is that I've found some good roads . On the way down I went the A68 (too many speed cameras ), on the way back HevNav wanted to take me somewhere without passing BMW in Selkirk. Of course I objected and made it my mission to find it, I found it THEN I found a fab road :wink:

The archery centre itself looks fantastic fun  and the pub brill too. To make life a tad easier for the pub, I'll post up the menu a bit later and I'll get you to give me you order so that they can make sure they keep enough of what we want for us.



Tubbs said:


> You've possibly all set off already but it is nice and dry here so you can get the roof down!!
> 
> Might see you floating about since im off today!


Didn't see ya but the hood was down the whole time 8). Are you sure you want loads of TT's turning up on your doorstep? :wink:

Oh and ta much to Andy for being official photographer - hopefully it'll keep Obi off my case for all of 2 minutes :roll: 

Hev x


----------



## Hev

BreTT said:


> Hev,
> 
> I've not completely given up on / forgotten about this event. The sticking point is that it is my parents-in-law's 45th wedding anniversary. I'll have to let you know closer to the day I'm afraid.
> 
> Regards,
> Brett


No worries - although we really are full now for the shooting :?. Spectators are more than welcome and you can cheer on your favorite team 

Hev x


----------



## BreTT

Hev said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev,
> 
> I've not completely given up on / forgotten about this event. The sticking point is that it is my parents-in-law's 45th wedding anniversary. I'll have to let you know closer to the day I'm afraid.
> 
> Regards,
> Brett
> 
> 
> 
> No worries - although we really are full now for the shooting :?. Spectators are more than welcome and you can cheer on your favorite team
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I'd only be interested in the shooting if you have some very large barn doors available...


----------



## Hev

BreTT said:


> I'd only be interested in the shooting if you have some very large barn doors available...


So you want to shoot me too  :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd only be interested in the shooting if you have some very large barn doors available...
> 
> 
> 
> So you want to shoot me too  :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I got the first shot in today :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd only be interested in the shooting if you have some very large barn doors available...
> 
> 
> 
> So you want to shoot me too  :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got the first shot in today :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

<groan> your gags are rubbish ............. now I know why you laughed so much in the Joke Room :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd only be interested in the shooting if you have some very large barn doors available...
> 
> 
> 
> So you want to shoot me too  :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got the first shot in today :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <groan> your gags are rubbish ............. now I know why you laughed so much in the Joke Room :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Have I asked for royalties yet??? :wink:


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Have I asked for royalties yet??? :wink:


don't ask me, ask Obi :roll:

Hev x


----------



## BreTT

Hev,

You'd be safe - I definitely can't hit the side of a barn door. I lived in South Africa when I was 15 and one of the things that they had us do every Wednesday afternoon was shooting practice, "to prepare for when we went into the army". After the first few weeks, the teacher relieved me of my gun and suggested I join the school marching band, even though I didn't play an instrument...


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have I asked for royalties yet??? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> don't ask me, ask Obi :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

You can have 20% of my salary for being Editor :lol: Now lets just work that out for you

20% of Â£0 = Â£0

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tubbs

Hev,

The A68 is pretty dull and the speed camera's are a pain!

Was it the A7 to edinburgh you found?

If so... that road is fantastic!! I used to drive that road every day for 3 years when I worked in Edinburgh, much more fun than sitting in traffic!!

More than welcome for all you guys to turn up here for a cuppa and a pee stop.. Any idea what time you would look to be here?

Pete


----------



## Hev

Tubbs said:


> Hev,
> 
> The A68 is pretty dull and the speed camera's are a pain!
> 
> Was it the A7 to edinburgh you found?
> 
> If so... that road is fantastic!! I used to drive that road every day for 3 years when I worked in Edinburgh, much more fun than sitting in traffic!!
> 
> More than welcome for all you guys to turn up here for a cuppa and a pee stop.. Any idea what time you would look to be here?
> 
> Pete


Went down via the A68 .................. I've never seen sooooooo many speed cameras on one stretch of road   

My route? Not a single camera :roll:. Headed towards Edin, first left after your garage, end of the road turn right then head to Peebles, up towards Edin but turn right after the moor (going through Auchindinny). Great for a blast   

We could aim to be at your place for about 1.15pm. We have to be at the archery place for 2pm. I think we might have to bring the time at edinburgh forward a tad since it is a good 1hr 20mins from Edin to Selkirk via my route (I think).......... aim to LEAVE Edinburgh at 12 I think!

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

mav696 said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok we are checking out the pub and arriving from the opposite direction
> 
> 
> 
> Are you wanting to arrange the cruise from Newcastle up to Scotland?Just let me know a time and a place.
> Cheers Mav
Click to expand...

We were thinking of this yesterday and thought the restaurant/hotel to the right of Newcastle airport would be a good meeting point


----------



## mav696

Wallsendmag II said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok we are checking out the pub and arriving from the opposite direction
> 
> 
> 
> Are you wanting to arrange the cruise from Newcastle up to Scotland?Just let me know a time and a place.
> Cheers Mav
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were thinking of this yesterday and thought the restaurant/hotel to the right of Newcastle airport would be a good meeting point
Click to expand...

Do you know what is called? Is it the one next to Dobbies at Ponteland?
Or were you thinking of the one on the actual airport site.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

mav696 said:


> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok we are checking out the pub and arriving from the opposite direction
> 
> 
> 
> Are you wanting to arrange the cruise from Newcastle up to Scotland?Just let me know a time and a place.
> Cheers Mav
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were thinking of this yesterday and thought the restaurant/hotel to the right of Newcastle airport would be a good meeting point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what is called? Is it the one next to Dobbies at Ponteland?
> Or were you thinking of the one on the actual airport site.
Click to expand...

Was thinking of the one right next to the airport but the Badger next to Dobbies is fine its about 1 1/2 hours from there


----------



## Tubbs

Hev said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev,
> 
> The A68 is pretty dull and the speed camera's are a pain!
> 
> Was it the A7 to edinburgh you found?
> 
> If so... that road is fantastic!! I used to drive that road every day for 3 years when I worked in Edinburgh, much more fun than sitting in traffic!!
> 
> More than welcome for all you guys to turn up here for a cuppa and a pee stop.. Any idea what time you would look to be here?
> 
> Pete
> 
> 
> 
> Went down via the A68 .................. I've never seen sooooooo many speed cameras on one stretch of road
> 
> My route? Not a single camera :roll:. Headed towards Edin, first left after your garage, end of the road turn right then head to Peebles, up towards Edin but turn right after the moor (going through Auchindinny). Great for a blast
> 
> We could aim to be at your place for about 1.15pm. We have to be at the archery place for 2pm. I think we might have to bring the time at edinburgh forward a tad since it is a good 1hr 20mins from Edin to Selkirk via my route (I think).......... aim to LEAVE Edinburgh at 12 I think!
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

The A68 is meant to be the main trunk road... hence the reason for a billion cameras!

If you were to use the A7 it would only take you 40-50 mins to get to selkirk, it has no speed cameras and is great fun, plenty of fun and fast corners!

The A7 is the exit after the A68 turn off on the Sheriff Hall Roundabout at the far end of the Edinburgh Bypass.. The A7 runs from Edin to Carlisle through Galashiels, Selkirk and Hawick.

1Pm ish is fine for popping in if you've got enough time.. dont worry about it if you are running late or struggling for time.

Where were you planning on having food after the shooting then?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Tubbs said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev,
> 
> The A68 is pretty dull and the speed camera's are a pain!
> 
> Was it the A7 to edinburgh you found?
> 
> If so... that road is fantastic!! I used to drive that road every day for 3 years when I worked in Edinburgh, much more fun than sitting in traffic!!
> 
> More than welcome for all you guys to turn up here for a cuppa and a pee stop.. Any idea what time you would look to be here?
> 
> Pete
> 
> 
> 
> Went down via the A68 .................. I've never seen sooooooo many speed cameras on one stretch of road
> 
> My route? Not a single camera :roll:. Headed towards Edin, first left after your garage, end of the road turn right then head to Peebles, up towards Edin but turn right after the moor (going through Auchindinny). Great for a blast
> 
> We could aim to be at your place for about 1.15pm. We have to be at the archery place for 2pm. I think we might have to bring the time at edinburgh forward a tad since it is a good 1hr 20mins from Edin to Selkirk via my route (I think).......... aim to LEAVE Edinburgh at 12 I think!
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The A68 is meant to be the main trunk road... hence the reason for a billion cameras!
> 
> If you were to use the A7 it would only take you 40-50 mins to get to selkirk, it has no speed cameras and is great fun, plenty of fun and fast corners!
> 
> The A7 is the exit after the A68 turn off on the Sheriff Hall Roundabout at the far end of the Edinburgh Bypass.. The A7 runs from Edin to Carlisle through Galashiels, Selkirk and Hawick.
> 
> 1Pm ish is fine for popping in if you've got enough time.. dont worry about it if you are running late or struggling for time.
> 
> Where were you planning on having food after the shooting then?
Click to expand...

The New Mill Country Inn


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where were you planning on having food after the shooting then?
> 
> 
> 
> The New Mill Country Inn
Click to expand...

He said it  (tiny place to the west of Hawick)

Hev x


----------



## saint

Is there anywhere that has slow corners and slow straights? And I don't mean Edinburgh on a dull wet Wednesday evening.


----------



## mav696

Wallsendmag II said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok we are checking out the pub and arriving from the opposite direction
> 
> 
> 
> Are you wanting to arrange the cruise from Newcastle up to Scotland?Just let me know a time and a place.
> Cheers Mav
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were thinking of this yesterday and thought the restaurant/hotel to the right of Newcastle airport would be a good meeting point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you know what is called? Is it the one next to Dobbies at Ponteland?
> Or were you thinking of the one on the actual airport site.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was thinking of the one right next to the airport but the Badger next to Dobbies is fine its about 1 1/2 hours from there
Click to expand...

What time then? It's up to you


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

How about noon to be on the safe side?


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Is there anywhere that has slow corners and slow straights? And I don't mean Edinburgh on a dull wet Wednesday evening.


Depends what you are stuck behind :?

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anywhere that has slow corners and slow straights? And I don't mean Edinburgh on a dull wet Wednesday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends what you are stuck behind :?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Two trucks a motorhome a white van and a couple of Sunday drivers on the way back on Monday :?


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anywhere that has slow corners and slow straights? And I don't mean Edinburgh on a dull wet Wednesday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends what you are stuck behind :?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two trucks a motorhome a white van and a couple of Sunday drivers on the way back on Monday :?
Click to expand...

Good grief they were slow   

Hev x


----------



## saint

BTW - what great weather for a TTR!! No need for the heating or heated seats on at all!!

I just hope the new TTR is a looker!!


----------



## mav696

Wallsendmag II said:


> How about noon to be on the safe side?


Noon sounds good, I'll PM you my mobile number beforehand


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> BTW - what great weather for a TTR!! No need for the heating or heated seats on at all!!
> 
> I just hope the new TTR is a looker!!


So have you ordered a Mark II coupe or are you holding off for the roadster?

Hev x


----------



## saint

Roadsters seemingly available to order from October - gives me plenty of time to test drive the MKII and make my mind up.

Only problem is that the more I see of the facelift A4 Cab the more I like it......... if that swap was to be made it would deffo have to be a S4.


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Roadsters seemingly available to order from October - gives me plenty of time to test drive the MKII and make my mind up.
> 
> Only problem is that the more I see of the facelift A4 Cab the more I like it......... if that swap was to be made it would deffo have to be a S4.


Stay with the TT .................. you missed the TT too much the last time 

Hev x


----------



## KammyTT

Hi guys & Hev,

just to let you know i am new but i will be coming along to meet the crowd. O and Hev any chance of a egg in with my bacon buttie  ????


----------



## Hev

KammyTT said:


> Hi guys & Hev,
> 
> just to let you know i am new but i will be coming along to meet the crowd. O and Hev any chance of a egg in with my bacon buttie  ????


Nothing like dropping me in it :roll: :lol:

.......................... open invitation to everyone: mini meet point at my house for bacon butties / breakfast rolls before we leave for Edinburgh . I'll post more info on page 1.

BTW Kammy, feel free to feel sorry for me when the others get stuck in to me :roll:, oh and welcome (again :wink

Hev x


----------



## trev

Hev said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys & Hev,
> 
> just to let you know i am new but i will be coming along to meet the crowd. O and Hev any chance of a egg in with my bacon buttie  ????
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing like dropping me in it :roll: :lol:
> 
> .......................... open invitation to everyone: mini meet point at my house for bacon butties / breakfast rolls before we leave for Edinburgh . I'll post more info on page 1.
> 
> BTW Kammy, feel free to feel sorry for me when the others get stuck in to me :roll:, oh and welcome (again :wink
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

 hello & welcome to the forum kammytt will be a long run for your first meeting.......thank's for the invitation hev but having our own mini meet at my house with davey :lol: could meet you all in Edinburgh if you want!!
(will have to dont know were we are going  )


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> thank's for the invitation hev but having our own mini meet at my house with davey :lol: could meet you all in Edinburgh if you want!!
> (will have to dont know were we are going  )


I've updated my 1st post on page 1 ..................... leave Hermiston Gait car park @ noon

Hev x


----------



## BreTT

Oi Tubbs! Read your PM! :wink:


----------



## John C

Hi folks!

Haven't caught up on the thread for a while, 53 pages ffs!

Hev, I offered to do a bit of route planning, still can if you like. I am originally from down that way so know a few back roads which take us off the A7 at various points for a few mega twisties. :twisted: :twisted:

Also we could all cruse past my folks house in Galashiels for a wave through - just so they know I don't stand on street corners anymore. Much worse that that!

Put me down for meeting at Hermiston Gate.

See you all soon.

JC


----------



## KammyTT

so how do i get a apic of myy tt on here for when i put a post up, chhers guys. oh and see you all on the 13th


----------



## Hev

you need to find somewhere to host your pics first. I use www.photobucket.com (it is free!)

Upload your pic onto photobucket, copy the IMG code that appears under the image in photobucket. Go into your profile on here and paste the IMG address into the signature box of your profile .................... job done 

Are you guys coming for butties on the 13th?

Hev x


----------



## davyrest

so HEV is it topless or not for this little meet ?


----------



## Hev

davyrest said:


> so HEV is it topless or not for this little meet ?


Depends if wet stuff falls from the sky  ................... hopefully it'll be rudey nudey all day 8) :wink:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

davyrest said:


> so HEV is it topless or not for this little meet ?


 Last time you said you were always topless :!: :wink: :-*


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> so HEV is it topless or not for this little meet ?
> 
> 
> 
> Last time you said you were always topless :!: :wink: :-*
Click to expand...

at every opportunity  ................... and if I drive fast enough, I don't get wet in the rain (bummer when stopped at traffic lights tho - discovered THAT flaw when I scooshed the wipers while stopped  :roll - swimming lesson anyone? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## davyrest

Hev said:


> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> so HEV is it topless or not for this little meet ?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends if wet stuff falls from the sky  ................... hopefully it'll be rudey nudey all day 8) :wink:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

to much images now


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

davyrest said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> 
> so HEV is it topless or not for this little meet ?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends if wet stuff falls from the sky  ................... hopefully it'll be rudey nudey all day 8) :wink:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> to much images now
Click to expand...

you need an img in square brackets at the beginning of your photo








And resizing it a bit smaller wouldn't hurt :wink:


----------



## jock

Had my dent from Gaydon properly repaired today - cost Â£250!!

Jock

8)


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

jock said:


> Had my dent from Gaydon properly repaired today - cost Â£250!!
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)


  Are they paying?


----------



## ObiWan

Wallsendmag II said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had my dent from Gaydon properly repaired today - cost Â£250!!
> 
> Jock
> 
> 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Are they paying?
Click to expand...

You should definately be backcharging for that, I would be suprised if they refused to pay :?


----------



## missTTopless

Hi Hev. Please add me to your buttie list for Sunday morning


----------



## Hev

missTTopless said:


> Hi Hev. Please add me to your buttie list for Sunday morning


Added 

You working just as hard as me then? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hev. Please add me to your buttie list for Sunday morning
> 
> 
> 
> Added
> 
> You working just as hard as me then? :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I am :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hev. Please add me to your buttie list for Sunday morning
> 
> 
> 
> Added
> 
> You working just as hard as me then? :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm still trying to get them to sack me .................... ain't working though :?

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hev. Please add me to your buttie list for Sunday morning
> 
> 
> 
> Added
> 
> You working just as hard as me then? :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still trying to get them to sack me .................... ain't working though :?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I'm not ,another day off pity the sun has been replaced with the wind :?


----------



## Hev

Wallsendmag II said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hev. Please add me to your buttie list for Sunday morning
> 
> 
> 
> Added
> 
> You working just as hard as me then? :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still trying to get them to sack me .................... ain't working though :?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not ,another day off pity the sun has been replaced with the wind :?
Click to expand...

Do you EVER work? :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Not through choice :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hev. Please add me to your buttie list for Sunday morning
> 
> 
> 
> Added
> 
> You working just as hard as me then? :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still trying to get them to sack me .................... ain't working though :?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Must be because you have never really done much and so they cannot notice the difference then


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hev. Please add me to your buttie list for Sunday morning
> 
> 
> 
> Added
> 
> You working just as hard as me then? :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still trying to get them to sack me .................... ain't working though :?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be because you have never really done much and so they cannot notice the difference then
Click to expand...

hahahaha - you could have a point :lol: ..................... or are you dropping hints about some words on a file I still have open on my desktop :?: :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> missTTopless said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hev. Please add me to your buttie list for Sunday morning
> 
> 
> 
> Added
> 
> You working just as hard as me then? :lol:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm still trying to get them to sack me .................... ain't working though :?
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Must be because you have never really done much and so they cannot notice the difference then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahahaha - you could have a point :lol: ..................... or are you dropping hints about some words on a file I still have open on my desktop :?: :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I cannot tell a lie..................... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ObiWan

Hev

I have your addy somewhere but just in case can you pm me, thanks


----------



## davyrest

wonder if they will allow us to take the bow and arrows home t0 kill work collegues ?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

davyrest said:


> wonder if they will allow us to take the bow and arrows home t0 kill work collegues ?


oy :!: join the queue ,having a bad day?


----------



## davyrest

No not at all just bad week LOL
At least your team did not lose 5-0 to mainz


----------



## KammyTT

davyrest said:


> No not at all just bad week LOL
> At least your team did not lose 5-0 to mainz


 im not sure if im gonna make it guys. im being told i need to work that weekend but still trying to get out of it wish me luck. might have to do a lot of ass licking lol


----------



## Hev

KammyTT said:


> im not sure if im gonna make it guys. im being told i need to work that weekend but still trying to get out of it wish me luck.


I think you might be coming down with some kind of really nasty bug  :wink:



KammyTT said:


> might have to do a lot of ass licking lol


 [smiley=skull.gif]

Hev x


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

davyrest said:


> No not at all just bad week LOL
> At least your team did not lose 5-0 to mainz


How did i miss that  Mind you Bellamy and Pennant together are asking for trouble


----------



## Hev

Ok, listen up.................................

To make it easier for the place we are going to dinner, they have asked if we can pre-order the food (it is a wee family run place and they want to make sure they have enough of everything for us ). Please can you give me your order either PM on on this thread so I can let them know?

Starter
Pate
Soup
Garlic Mushrooms
Garlic Bread
Prawn Cocktail

Main Course
Breaded Haddock*
Ham Salad
Gammon with Egg/Pineapple*
Chilli with Rice/Chips/1/2 Rice & 1/2 Chips
Steak Pie*
(*available with chips, rice or salad)

Any veggies or other requirements, let me know 

Starter and main course = Â£8.95
Starter and steak = Â£11.95

I've put this on the 1st post too :roll:

Hev x


----------



## davyrest

what is the soup ???????


----------



## Hev

:lol: 
Soup of the day! ........................ I have no idea 

Mr Mag - can you find out please?

Hev x


----------



## davyrest

it dont mater hev
i will have pate and gammon steak


----------



## KammyTT

davyrest said:


> it dont mater hev
> i will have pate and gammon steak


 ok we will garlick mushrooms, prawn cocktail. steak and the chilli with half rice and chips, cheers hev


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> :lol:
> Soup of the day! ........................ I have no idea
> 
> Mr Mag - can you find out please?
> 
> Hev x


I'll get my glamourous assistant right on it :wink:
and as they are having a day off I'll post the answer tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

We'll have
Garlic Mushrooms , Garlic Bread
Steak Pie and Chips, Steak medium rare and chips
As Hev said vegetarian options are available as the owners are vegetarians theirselves.


----------



## trev

Our order is
Pate--Soup
main course (2) Steak's well done with veg--chip's
thank you


----------



## Tubbs

Could I have..

Prawn Cocktail
&
Gammon with Egg and Chips

Large Portions please as I'll have a hangover that day and will definitely have the munchies!!! :lol:

Thamks!!!


----------



## Hev

Tubbs said:


> Large Portions please as I'll have a hangover that day and will definitely have the munchies!!! :lol:


Any particular reason for the hangover or is it just for the hell of it? 

Hev x


----------



## davyrest

No Car Crash Pud ???????????????????


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Large Portions please as I'll have a hangover that day and will definitely have the munchies!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Any particular reason for the hangover or is it just for the hell of it?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Does it need a reason?


----------



## BreTT

saint said:


> Does it need a reason?


Morning Grumpy. Now we just need Dopey to come along to add his 2p's worth. Are you two still up for this?


----------



## BreTT

Hev,

I'm still trying to negotiate a pass (which is looking increasingly likely) and potentially a ride with either Grumpy or Dopey. I'll let you know later in the week for sure.

Cheery,
Brett


----------



## saint

B - I am. Got all my shopping done for my hols yesterday so all set! (nothing more than grabbing a selection of t'ees and making for the counter).


----------



## missTTopless

Pate for me, then haddock and chips.......thanks


----------



## ObiWan

Can you make ours

Two soups and Two Breaded Haddock with chips please Hev

(I will even let kitTcaTT have one of them)  :wink:


----------



## mav696

Can we have one prawn cocktail and one Pate, then 2 steaks please Hev.
Thank You [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hi all - we're b(l)ack :wink: 8)

prawn coctail and soup

steak and steakpie please 

See you all Sunday

Jx and D


----------



## saint

Garlic Mushrooms & Chilli with Rice.

Please.


----------



## Tubbs

Hev said:


> Tubbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Large Portions please as I'll have a hangover that day and will definitely have the munchies!!! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Any particular reason for the hangover or is it just for the hell of it?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Im a single man so I must consume large ammounts of alcohol at the weekend!!! 8)


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Can I have the garlic bread and Haddock with chips please.

TA


----------



## KammyTT

The Silver Surfer said:


> Can I have the garlic bread and Haddock with chips please.
> 
> TA


 hi hev its looking good for sunday, i spoke to my boss and he sympathises with me. hes gonna try and get my the day off or work something out heres hoping guys. is anyone from aberdeen going?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

And now the moment you have all been waiting for .............................................................................................................the soup is vegetable


----------



## MonTheFish

2 Garlic Bread 
2 steaks with chips-well done (it is steak aint it and not the steak pie??)

Not sure about the kids...I'll just see what they have on the day maybe?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

MonTheFish said:


> 2 Garlic Bread
> 2 steaks with chips-well done (it is steak aint it and not the steak pie??)
> 
> Not sure about the kids...I'll just see what they have on the day maybe?


Yes its steak special request from yours truly 8) (steak pie as well though)


----------



## BreTT

Hev,

Looking unlikely. Apparently I really should be at my parent-in-law's 45th wedding anniversary. Have fun out there but look out for those speed traps 

Brett


----------



## saint

U mean I'll have to share my car with some baldy *anker!?


----------



## BreTT

saint said:


> U mean I'll have to share my car with some baldy *anker!?


Well, if you decide to turn up, you will [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## Hev

BreTT said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> U mean I'll have to share my car with some baldy *anker!?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you decide to turn up, you will [smiley=devil.gif]
Click to expand...

Handbags at dawn ladies? :roll:

On that note, hey Saint, you coming for breakfast or not?

Hev x


----------



## Tubbs

Hev said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> U mean I'll have to share my car with some baldy *anker!?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you decide to turn up, you will [smiley=devil.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Handbags at dawn ladies? :roll:
> 
> On that note, hey Saint, you coming for breakfast or not?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Crikey... There's an offer!! :wink:


----------



## John C

Missed about 400 posts again.... erm, eh, erm, food, Prawn and Haddock, I know fish and fish, just me :?

Brett- Get Fi told - thumb off the forehead!

Saint - We sharing a car? - Is it Soft top or remap? (and is Lorna on the vallium yet?)

Hev - Haven't forgot about the route - just keeping it a secret!


----------



## saint

Will need to do a weather check closer to the weekend but am up for driving. (Prolly an easier option too)


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hello folks just got my original sign in back so I'll see you all on Sunday for the first time :lol: :lol:


----------



## John C

wallsendmag said:


> Hello folks just got my original sign in back so I'll see you all on Sunday for the first time :lol: :lol:


Welcome to the forum! ;-)


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> Hello folks just got my original sign in back so I'll see you all on Sunday for the first time :lol: :lol:


does that mean your joke's will be better :wink: you will have to work sunday to get the back log of passenger's out of the station


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello folks just got my original sign in back so I'll see you all on Sunday for the first time :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> does that mean your joke's will be better :wink: you will have to work sunday to get the back log of passenger's out of the station
Click to expand...

Had loads of people AFAIK BA were paying for people to travel 1st class to London at Â£149 for a single


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello folks just got my original sign in back so I'll see you all on Sunday for the first time :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> does that mean your joke's will be better :wink: you will have to work sunday to get the back log of passenger's out of the station
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had loads of people AFAIK BA were paying for people to travel !st class to London at Â£149 for a single
Click to expand...

they are saying it should be ok in about 72 hour's once they sort out booking in and the search detail's just shows you how they can bring the airports to a stand still. newcastle 1_ 0 you not watching it :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello folks just got my original sign in back so I'll see you all on Sunday for the first time :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> does that mean your joke's will be better :wink: you will have to work sunday to get the back log of passenger's out of the station
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had loads of people AFAIK BA were paying for people to travel !st class to London at Â£149 for a single
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are saying it should be ok in about 72 hour's once they sort out booking in and the search detail's just shows you how they can bring the airports to a stand still. newcastle 1_ 0 you not watching it :lol:
Click to expand...

bears and wood ,pope catholic,one legged duck circles


----------



## Wallsendmag

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello folks just got my original sign in back so I'll see you all on Sunday for the first time :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> does that mean your joke's will be better :wink: you will have to work sunday to get the back log of passenger's out of the station
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had loads of people AFAIK BA were paying for people to travel !st class to London at Â£149 for a single
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are saying it should be ok in about 72 hour's once they sort out booking in and the search detail's just shows you how they can bring the airports to a stand still. newcastle 1_ 0 you not watching it :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bears and wood ,pope catholic,one legged duck circles
Click to expand...

Laptop if front of telly


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello folks just got my original sign in back so I'll see you all on Sunday for the first time :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> does that mean your joke's will be better :wink: you will have to work sunday to get the back log of passenger's out of the station
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Had loads of people AFAIK BA were paying for people to travel !st class to London at Â£149 for a single
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> they are saying it should be ok in about 72 hour's once they sort out booking in and the search detail's just shows you how they can bring the airports to a stand still. newcastle 1_ 0 you not watching it :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> bears and wood ,pope catholic,one legged duck circles
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Laptop if front of telly
Click to expand...

slipper's on, pint of the best, val running around doing the cleaning :lol:
going to have a word with val on sunday :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hey after a week of 0400 starts I deserve it 5 days off now


----------



## trev

Quite right mate


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Where am I going? ...sure someone was offering brekie :wink: 

D


----------



## Hev

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Where am I going? ...sure someone was offering brekie :wink:
> 
> D


oops, sorry Dave  ..................... HevNav to the rescue  ............ PM on its way 

Hev x


----------



## saint

Hev said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where am I going? ...sure someone was offering brekie :wink:
> 
> D
> 
> 
> 
> oops, sorry Dave  ..................... HevNav to the rescue  ............ PM on its way
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

What - you need sat nav to find out where you are even when you're sitting at home!!?


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> What - you need sat nav to find out where you are even when you're sitting at home!!?


These days? yes :? - think I've got head up ar$e syndrome, not a pretty sight  :roll: .............. although that might change to ar$e firmly attached to target syndrome instead  

Hev x


----------



## saint

Hev - in answer to your earlier q about brekkie - am gonna skip as I'm going to collect John, yup two dodgy blokes in a TT Roadster, and meet up with the rest of you at Herm Gate.


----------



## davyrest

newcastle were P--H 150 - 1 by ladbrookes to win the league so there odds have been slashed greatly
LOL


----------



## KammyTT

hev and guys, very bad news. i cant get out of working this weekend hope i havent caused any inconvenience. whens the next one? ill book it off in advance, hope you guys get me some pice. i was really looking forward to the archery aswell. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Hev - in answer to your earlier q about brekkie - am gonna skip as I'm going to collect John, yup two dodgy blokes in a TT Roadster, and meet up with the rest of you at Herm Gate.


Better offer from him eh? :roll:

See ya at Edinburgh then :wink:

Hev


----------



## Hev

KammyTT said:


> hev and guys, very bad news. i cant get out of working this weekend hope i havent caused any inconvenience. whens the next one? ill book it off in advance, hope you guys get me some pice. i was really looking forward to the archery aswell. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


                
Next meet is http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=66845 but keep your eyes peeled in this section cos September may have something :wink:

Hev x


----------



## John C

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev - in answer to your earlier q about brekkie - am gonna skip as I'm going to collect John, yup two dodgy blokes in a TT Roadster, and meet up with the rest of you at Herm Gate.
> 
> 
> 
> Better offer from him eh? :roll:
> 
> See ya at Edinburgh then :wink:
> 
> Hev
Click to expand...

He's ma biatch, yous back off if yaz nos wats good for ya.

:twisted: :lol: :-* :wink:


----------



## davyrest

Hi All
Might have to cancel this weekend due to staff problems , were keep u informed


----------



## davyrest

Hi All
Might have to cancel this weekend due to staff problems , will keep u informed


----------



## John C

We better be careful folks, article in last night's Evening News.....



Edinburgh Evening News said:


> *Borders speed warning*
> 
> MOTORISTS from the Capital heading to the Borders this weekend face a police crackdown on speeding drivers.
> 
> Officers from the Lothian and Borders Safety Camera Partnership will be out in force on major routes including the A68 and A697.
> 
> Colin McNeill, camera partnership manager, said: "We do all we can to educate drivers about the dangers of speeding."


Wish this was in the flame room so I could say Feck!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Has anyone got a machine to calculate wind drift or am I taking this too seriously :wink: :roll:


----------



## Tubbs

Looking forward to seeing you guys at the garage about 1 ish if Hev Nav gets you there...

I'll make sure I've got a few kettles boiling!

Pete


----------



## davyrest

Good News Sorted the bain of my life. Will be able to make the meet after all.Worry about staffing problems on monday


----------



## saint

jacTT225 said:


> We better be careful folks, article in last night's Evening News.....
> 
> 
> 
> Edinburgh Evening News said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Borders speed warning*
> 
> MOTORISTS from the Capital heading to the Borders this weekend face a police crackdown on speeding drivers.
> 
> Officers from the Lothian and Borders Safety Camera Partnership will be out in force on major routes including the A68 and A697.
> 
> Colin McNeill, camera partnership manager, said: "We do all we can to educate drivers about the dangers of speeding."
> 
> 
> 
> Wish this was in the flame room so I could say Feck!
Click to expand...

You've got nothing to worry about - am driving after all. It'll feel just like one of you're caravan holidays.


----------



## trev

wallsendmag said:


> Has anyone got a machine to calculate wind drift or am I taking this too seriously :wink: :roll:


dont worry about wind drift your arrow's wont be going that far  
mind and wet the rubber sucker on the end of your arrow :wink:


----------



## trev

davyrest said:


> Good News Sorted the bain of my life. Will be able to make the meet after all.Worry about staffing problems on monday


 well done davey


----------



## ObiWan

Hev, we will get to you about 8pm tonight  Think thats early enough for the bacon butties :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CapnOats

ObiWan said:


> Hev, we will get to you about 8pm tonight  Think thats early enough for the bacon butties :lol: :lol: :lol:


I think we should be there about 7-ish so I'll see you guys later tonight, providing the old SatNav goes OK.


----------



## ObiWan

CapnOats said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev, we will get to you about 8pm tonight  Think thats early enough for the bacon butties :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we should be there about 7-ish so I'll see you guys later tonight, providing the old SatNav goes OK.
Click to expand...

Great news, assuming we don't get lost.............


----------



## ObiWan

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Where am I going? ...sure someone was offering brekie :wink:
> 
> D


You back already :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## saint

oooo an invasion of TTs to the 'hood!!!

Hev what on Earth are you doing to the place?


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> oooo an invasion of TTs to the 'hood!!!
> 
> Hev what on Earth are you doing to the place?


    
................................... dragging it up :roll:

Hev x


----------



## Hev

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone got a machine to calculate wind drift or am I taking this too seriously :wink: :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> dont worry about wind drift your arrow's wont be going that far
> mind and wet the rubber sucker on the end of your arrow :wink:
Click to expand...

Don't worry Andy, we'll be shooting indoors :roll:

trev - fell on the floor laughing :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> CapnOats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev, we will get to you about 8pm tonight  Think thats early enough for the bacon butties :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we should be there about 7-ish so I'll see you guys later tonight, providing the old SatNav goes OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great news, assuming we don't get lost.............
Click to expand...

What more do you guys want .................. I gave you HevNav directions  

Dinner after you get here 

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

For my 2000th post (again :roll: )
The food order is in for those who haven't been too specific can you help us by saying how you like the steak cooked and potatoes/chips/rice choices just to speed things up tomorrow


----------



## Hev

wallsendmag said:


> For my 2000th post (again :roll: )
> The food order is in for those who haven't been too specific can you help us by saying how you like the steak cooked and potatoes/chips/rice choices just to speed things up tomorrow


Andy, can we do this bit tomorrow before we start shooting? We can get the exact order prepared and phone them with it?

Hev x


----------



## saint

Food hot - chilli medium spicey - mushrooms not soggy and none of that fake garlic additive - rice cooked perfectly not soggy or hard.


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> Food hot - chilli medium spicey - mushrooms not soggy and none of that fake garlic additive - rice cooked perfectly not soggy or hard.


And would Sir like to be wearing it? :wink:

Hev x :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev no problem


saint said:


> Food hot - chilli medium spicey - mushrooms not soggy and none of that fake garlic additive - rice cooked perfectly not soggy or hard.


Not exactly what I meant [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## John C

trev said:


> mind and wet the rubber sucker on the end of your arrow :wink:


pmsl

nice one!


----------



## saint

wallsendmag said:


> Hev no problem
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Food hot - chilli medium spicey - mushrooms not soggy and none of that fake garlic additive - rice cooked perfectly not soggy or hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly what I meant [smiley=rifle.gif]
Click to expand...

Only you to blame.... you did ask.... and surely knew that I'd see it!


----------



## Wallsendmag

saint said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev no problem
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Food hot - chilli medium spicey - mushrooms not soggy and none of that fake garlic additive - rice cooked perfectly not soggy or hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly what I meant [smiley=rifle.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only you to blame.... you did ask.... and surely knew that I'd see it!
Click to expand...

Hard week at work sleep deprivation and all that :wink:


----------



## saint

wallsendmag said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev no problem
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Food hot - chilli medium spicey - mushrooms not soggy and none of that fake garlic additive - rice cooked perfectly not soggy or hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly what I meant [smiley=rifle.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only you to blame.... you did ask.... and surely knew that I'd see it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard week at work sleep deprivation and all that :wink:
Click to expand...

How did you know?


----------



## Wallsendmag

saint said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev no problem
> 
> 
> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> Food hot - chilli medium spicey - mushrooms not soggy and none of that fake garlic additive - rice cooked perfectly not soggy or hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly what I meant [smiley=rifle.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only you to blame.... you did ask.... and surely knew that I'd see it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hard week at work sleep deprivation and all that :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did you know?
Click to expand...

Great minds and all that


----------



## John C

Saint? - Great mind?

Naaaaaaaaa


----------



## Wallsendmag

jacTT225 said:


> Saint? - Great mind?
> 
> Naaaaaaaaa


I know but I might have trouble with my pc or my laptop soon :roll:


----------



## John C

Fair point, well made, he's a great chap!

[cough]

:wink:


----------



## saint

liar


----------



## slg

Where's Hermiston Gait?


----------



## BreTT

slg said:


> Where's Hermiston Gait?


Go all the way along the M8 towards Edinburgh until you cannot go anymore i.e. you reach the A720 Edinburgh Bypass. Hermiston Gate is straight ahead (it's signposted).


----------



## BreTT

To be a little more precise - when you get to the end of the M8 you come to a roundabout. Left and right go to the A720, straight ahead goes into Hermiston Gate. Have fun out there.


----------



## John C

FECK AR%E

Just had a call from work to say power is knacked to the building and I am having to go in to make contingency plans for tomorrow!

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

Sitting here waiting to give Saint his brekkie and will then have to go straight in.

Fecking gutted!

Mods sorry for the Fecking but by christ I really am Fecking gutted!

 :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## KammyTT

jacTT225 said:


> FECK AR%E
> 
> Just had a call from work to say power is knacked to the building and I am having to go in to make contingency plans for tomorrow!
> 
> :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> Sitting here waiting to give Saint his brekkie and will then have to go straight in.
> 
> Fecking gutted!
> 
> Mods sorry for the Fecking but by christ I really am Fecking gutted!
> 
> :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


 I HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A GREAT DAY AT THE BORDERS, I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PICS TONGHT, HAVE A GREAT DAY


----------



## KammyTT

KammyTT said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FECK AR%E
> 
> Just had a call from work to say power is knacked to the building and I am having to go in to make contingency plans for tomorrow!
> 
> :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:
> 
> Sitting here waiting to give Saint his brekkie and will then have to go straight in.
> 
> Fecking gutted!
> 
> Mods sorry for the Fecking but by christ I really am Fecking gutted!
> 
> :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:
> 
> 
> 
> I HOPE YOU GUYS HAVE A GREAT DAY AT THE BORDERS, I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PICS TONGHT, HAVE A GREAT DAY
Click to expand...

OH AND TRY NOT SHOOTING HEV LOL


----------



## BreTT

J, sorry you couldn't make it. It wasn't the same with just a gruesome onesome, rather than the gruesome twosome. I did manage to get out of going to my parents-in-law's 45th wedding anniversary and was going to show you my new toy. I picked up a 00(W) Z3M Coupe during the week this week - straight swap for my Golf GT 2.0 TDI. Hope you managed to get the power back on and working!

As for everyone else, hope you had a good time at the archery and dinner etc. I look forward to seeing the photos too. Oh and Tubbs, thanks for the test drive of the 650i. Great engine! I was amused to have a BMW salesman ask me for my keys so he could look at his "dream car" though


----------



## John C

Well there we go, back home after a 'fun' day in the office. Contingency plans all sorted. You never think you'll need those pesky documents until you do!

Gutted I missed you guys this afternoon, sorry I didn't call sooner Hev but I got the call 2 mins before Saint was due to arrive. Saint - Hope you didn't mind me shooting off - hope Ruth looked after you well. First thing she said when I got home.... 'Would a Chinese tonight cheer you up?' Sigh, kinda. What a honey!

Go on then the lot of ya - post your pics and make me even more bluesy.

Anyway..... Next time.....


----------



## John C

BreTT said:


> BMW Z3M Coupe with AC Schnitzer Short Shift Kit


Ok, I'll be the first....

Does the 'kit' help short people?

:twisted:

See, got my sense of humour back!


----------



## Tubbs

BreTT said:


> J, sorry you couldn't make it. It wasn't the same with just a gruesome onesome, rather than the gruesome twosome. I did manage to get out of going to my parents-in-law's 45th wedding anniversary and was going to show you my new toy. I picked up a 00(W) Z3M Coupe during the week this week - straight swap for my Golf GT 2.0 TDI. Hope you managed to get the power back on and working!
> 
> As for everyone else, hope you had a good time at the archery and dinner etc. I look forward to seeing the photos too. Oh and Tubbs, thanks for the test drive of the 650i. Great engine! I was amused to have a BMW salesman ask me for my keys so he could look at his "dream car" though


Not a problem Brett, glad you enjoyed the drive, I'll see you in 3 months when its time for you to change!! :wink:

Ally that I work beside is a huge fan of the Z3M Coupe, always wanted one but has never bit the bullet...


----------



## Tubbs

Nice to see im the first one home after the meal...

Would be upset if I was last since I only live 30mins away from the hotel.

Good to see you all again and meet some new faces, shame I didnt make it to the archery cause I rekon I could of beaten Trev if I dressed as robin hood too!!

Will post my pictures up soon!

Pete


----------



## Tubbs

Here you go!!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Just got back, some awful weather on the way back :?


----------



## saint

The weather got better for us the further north we went- seemingly it was sunny here (Falkirk Area) all day. :?


----------



## jock

wallsendmag said:


> Just got back, some awful weather on the way back :?


Serves you right for driving in the wrong direction (to Engerland)!

We drove home over the hills into a beautiful sunset. We were forced to slow down because MissTTopless was having trouble keeping her dinner down though. Can't think why!

Jock
8)


----------



## BreTT

saint said:


> The weather got better for us the further north - seemingly it was sunny here (Falkirk Area) all day. :?


Fine here too thank goodness, as 321bhp, rwd and no traction control doesn't mix in the wet...


----------



## slg

jock said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back, some awful weather on the way back :?
> 
> 
> 
> Serves you right for driving in the wrong direction (to Engerland)!
> 
> We drove home over the hills into a beautiful sunset. *We were forced to slow down* because MissTTopless was having trouble keeping her dinner down though. Can't think why!
> 
> Jock
> 8)
Click to expand...

I just thought that was because it was a woman driving!


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Made it home in one piece.  240 miles round trip for me.

sa|int, I thought we were going to head back on the A7?

I take it you decided to go the less 'windy' road then?

I counted 10 speed cameras on that A68. :evil:


----------



## MonTheFish

jock said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back, some awful weather on the way back :?
> 
> 
> 
> Serves you right for driving in the wrong direction (to Engerland)!
> 
> We drove home over the hills into a beautiful sunset. We were forced to slow down because MissTTopless was having trouble keeping her dinner down though. Can't think why!
> 
> Jock
> 8)
Click to expand...

lol...and we have our 4 year old sleeping while we blasted back


----------



## jock

[quote="slg"
*I just thought that was because it was a woman driving![/quote*]

You might say that but I couldn't possibly comment!

Jock

8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

jock said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back, some awful weather on the way back :?
> 
> 
> 
> We were forced to slow down because MissTTopless was having trouble keeping her dinner down though. Can't think why!
> 
> Jock
> 8)
Click to expand...

Funny I had the same problem with Val :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer

slg said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back, some awful weather on the way back :?
> 
> 
> 
> Serves you right for driving in the wrong direction (to Engerland)!
> 
> We drove home over the hills into a beautiful sunset. *We were forced to slow down* because MissTTopless was having trouble keeping her dinner down though. Can't think why!
> 
> Jock
> 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just thought that was because it was a woman driving!
Click to expand...

Careful, Hev might give you one of her right hooks the next time she see's you. :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Here we go then


----------



## slg

MonTheFish said:


> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back, some awful weather on the way back :?
> 
> 
> 
> Serves you right for driving in the wrong direction (to Engerland)!
> 
> We drove home over the hills into a beautiful sunset. We were forced to slow down because MissTTopless was having trouble keeping her dinner down though. Can't think why!
> 
> Jock
> 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol...and we have our 4 year old sleeping while we blasted back
Click to expand...

We were taking it easy though Mon!

Good to see everyone again & others I have never met before.

Kids want to go back & try Archery again though - they loved it.


----------



## MonTheFish

i thought we promised never to post any photo's of robin hood :roll:


----------



## BreTT

MonTheFish said:


> i thought we promised never to post any photo's of robin hood :roll:


Too late - I've copied them to my hard disk now.....


----------



## jock

Liked the photo of Dopey and Droopy - but where were the other five dwarfs?
:lol: 
Jock

8)


----------



## slg

jock said:


> Liked the photo of Dopey and Droopy - but where were the other five dwarfs?
> :lol:
> Jock
> 
> 8)


Which was which though? :wink: :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

MonTheFish said:


> i thought we promised never to post any photo's of robin hood :roll:


  didn't hear that :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Val didn't hear that either but she does have a short term memory problem :wink:


----------



## MonTheFish

pic time 

After a yummy breakfast (thanks Hev) it was on to pick up some more peeps









Both hands on the wheel now Barry









Now just where is that other hand coming from ??









Stop 2...more TT's...yummy









TT in a TT in a TT (if you look closely) 









ohh and someone heard we were going to a BMW dealers









the hills are alive.... and all that lark









TT traffic jam









The service stations do love us really









And here we see the checking of fake hair built in the the cap









yip he really did turn up and I owe someone ten quid









yes it really is a BMW dealers (cheers for the Tea tubs)









they never sold us any BMW's though...but the kids did love them









Another TT in a TT shot









nuff said









the full crew...well nearly 









Fantastic day and was nice to meet everyone again and some for the first time...looking forward to the next.

Hats off to Heather and Val for doing all the hard work.


----------



## saint

The Silver Surfer said:


> Made it home in one piece.  240 miles round trip for me.
> 
> sa|int, I thought we were going to head back on the A7?
> 
> I take it you decided to go the less 'windy' road then?
> 
> I counted 10 speed cameras on that A68. :evil:


I know - I know - more familiar with the A68 and thought it would get us up the road a bit quicker even with the cameras. Maybe I got sun stroke today, maybe I was using Hev-Nav..... you'll never know!!


----------



## Wallsendmag




----------



## BreTT

jacTT225 said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> BMW Z3M Coupe with AC Schnitzer Short Shift Kit
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll be the first....
> 
> Does the 'kit' help short people?
> 
> :twisted:
> 
> See, got my sense of humour back!
Click to expand...

Very good. Smart arse.


----------



## saint

BreTT said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> BMW Z3M Coupe with AC Schnitzer Short Shift Kit
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll be the first....
> 
> Does the 'kit' help short people?
> 
> :twisted:
> 
> See, got my sense of humour back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very good. Smart arse.
Click to expand...

It did look big around him.


----------



## BreTT

saint said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> BMW Z3M Coupe with AC Schnitzer Short Shift Kit
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I'll be the first....
> 
> Does the 'kit' help short people?
> 
> :twisted:
> 
> See, got my sense of humour back!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very good. Smart arse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It did look big around him.
Click to expand...

Not what you said whilst trying to squeeze yourself into it earlier, lardy butt. :wink:


----------



## CapnOats

That's us home to a very rainy Inverness, the Borders obviously had the best weather today.
Hawick to Inverness in 3 hours 45 minutes, only a wee bit better than the 4:20 that TomTom reckons.

Thanks very much for a great first meet. Everyone was very hospitable and I'll definitely be coming back!

I should get the photos uploaded in the next couple of days, but until then I'll just have to gawk at everyone else's.


----------



## BreTT

CapnOats said:


> That's us home to a very rainy Inverness


Well done son - I know who you are now - very tinted rear windows means you were the guy that I reversed up to at the petrol station. Cool. My brother-in-law lives in Inverness and regularly plays gigs in the town. I'll give you a shout next time we're up.


----------



## CapnOats

BreTT said:


> you were the guy that I reversed up to at the petrol station.


Yup, that'd be me - I'm just glad it was you doing the reversing and not me, those windows turn the whole rear of the car into a blind-spot sometimes. 
They are useful for those wallys on the A9 who were running about with their fog lights on tho'!!! GRR!! :evil:



BreTT said:


> I'll give you a shout next time we're up.


Sounds good I'll even show you a few of the local routes if you want a real scary drive :twisted:


----------



## Hev

jock said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I just thought that was because it was a woman driving![/quote*]
> 
> 
> 
> You might say that but I couldn't possibly comment!
Click to expand...

<ahem>! Suddenly there was quiet then some deep breathing ............. "umm, are you OK?" ................ "I'll be fine in a minute".................. "will I slow down?" .................."yes please!" 

Well Peeps, I had a fantastic day (and weekend for those of us who started the meet earlier :wink.

John - your route was that much of a secret, you weren't gonna share it with us?  next time you will NOT answer work calls :roll:

jock - next time you want to go your route, Gill can redecorate YOUR car :twisted: .............. leather cleans easier :roll:

Santa's little helpers - where were your green tights? :lol: ............. you realise a challenge is afoot now 

Saint - I'm still gobsmacked ya made it :wink:

CapnOats (and Richard) - hope you've got enough material for the write-up ................. otherwise Obi is gonna be on your case :wink:

Tubbs - Thank you for letting us use your <ummm> facilities , shame you didn't have more BMW customers for us to convert :lol: :wink:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

We made it back to a very wet Engerland about 10pm.

Hev, you are an angel for putting us up and feeding us, please remember next time though I do like breakfast in bed before 09:30 

Oh, and I really do love your mums Escort................ honest I do 

What a geat day and some great pictures. It seems every time we come North the crowd gets bigger and even more friendly............ I mean, even Saint turned up


----------



## ObiWan

slg said:


> MonTheFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got back, some awful weather on the way back :?
> 
> 
> 
> Serves you right for driving in the wrong direction (to Engerland)!
> 
> We drove home over the hills into a beautiful sunset. We were forced to slow down because MissTTopless was having trouble keeping her dinner down though. Can't think why!
> 
> Jock
> 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol...and we have our 4 year old sleeping while we blasted back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were taking it easy though Mon!
> 
> Good to see everyone again & others I have never met before.
> 
> Kids want to go back & try Archery again though - they loved it.
Click to expand...

Make sure you avoid the dead centre of the target though if you go back, those rebounding arrows of yours are a bit scary.............. Mind you when the third one went dead centre it almost went all the way through!!!


----------



## trev

Hi folk's 
like to say we had a great time and thank's to hev, andy, val for a good event and to see some new face's at the meet hope you's make it to the next one, got to go now got some cleaning of a new trophy :lol: 
and to hang up the suit for next year


----------



## saint

yeah....yeah....yeah..... I was there!! :roll:


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> yeah....yeah....yeah..... I was there!! :roll:


We noticed :!:

Hev x


----------



## trev

saint said:


> yeah....yeah....yeah..... I was there!! :roll:


 mind to be at the next one then :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

trev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah....yeah....yeah..... I was there!! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> mind to be at the next one then :wink:
Click to expand...

Just like your arrows................. straight to the point


----------



## saint

The Force was with him - or was it those steel tipped arrows and industrial magnet placed behind the "Bull" that helped?


----------



## Wallsendmag

saint said:


> The Force was with him - or was it those steel tipped arrows and industrial magnet placed behind the "Bull" that helped?


We had our magnet the wrong way round deflected the arrows away from the bull


----------



## ObiWan

wallsendmag said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Force was with him - or was it those steel tipped arrows and industrial magnet placed behind the "Bull" that helped?
> 
> 
> 
> We had our magnet the wrong way round deflected the arrows away from the bull
Click to expand...

Davey (Mon the fish Davey that is), it is claimed actually hit the wrong board with one of his arrows


----------



## missTTopless

Hi Guys. Had a fab day yesterday......and was really glad to be on the winning team   . Well done Prince John team. I would also like to point out that I did NOT loose my dinner on the drive home, even though the wheels left the ground on more than one occasion :? See you all soon :-*


----------



## saint

So Hev - what were the final scores?


----------



## Wallsendmag

saint said:


> So Hev - what were the final scores?


Just rub it in a bit more why dont you


----------



## CapnOats

wallsendmag said:


> Just rub it in a bit more why dont you


Ok then,

'mon the Prince Johns!

My badge is proudly adorning my dash right now, and certainly isn't there because I almost walked into Perth services still wearing it. No. Never.


----------



## ObiWan

Maid Marrion Team................... We all got in touch with our femanine side for a short while during the shoot out :-* We were especially proud when we won the wooden spoon


----------



## Wallsendmag

On behalf of our team I would just like to say , the others cheated there were always twice as many arrows on their targets at the end of each round and theirs didn't bounce out of the yellow.yah boo sucks to you too :wink:


----------



## MonTheFish

wallsendmag said:


> On behalf of our team I would just like to say , the others cheated there were always twice as many arrows on their targets at the end of each round and theirs didn't bounce out of the yellow.yah boo sucks to you too :wink:


dam straight....ohh thats right I was the one doing the cheeting :roll:


----------



## Hev

saint said:


> So Hev - what were the final scores?


Well I'd post 'em up if I had the score sheets :x .................. someone from the Robin Hoods has got an extra certificate (one third place one was not enough ) and the score sheets behind them .................... help :?

You'd never guess you lot were competitive eh? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag

MonTheFish said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> On behalf of our team I would just like to say , the others cheated there were always twice as many arrows on their targets at the end of each round and theirs didn't bounce out of the yellow.yah boo sucks to you too :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> dam straight....ohh thats right I was the one doing the cheeting :roll:
Click to expand...

I think we needed 100 points more rather than 10 oops what am I saying :roll:


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Hev, I ended up in the wrong team, so can I have my money back please.  :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

The Silver Surfer said:


> Hev, I ended up in the wrong team, so can I have my money back please.  :wink:


OY :!: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

wallsendmag said:


> The Silver Surfer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hev, I ended up in the wrong team, so can I have my money back please.  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> OY :!: :wink:
Click to expand...

I was in the right team, it was Mon that was in the wrong team


----------



## jock

missTTopless said:


> Hi Guys. Had a fab day yesterday......and was really glad to be on the winning team   . Well done Prince John team. I would also like to point out that I did NOT loose my dinner on the drive home, *even though the wheels left the ground *on more than one occasion :? See you all soon :-*


I am told that it's a technique Hev developed to save tyre wear!!

Jock

8)


----------



## CapnOats

I've finally uploaded some photos

If you go to 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/capnoats/sets/72157594237897500/
you'll be able to see the whole list as a set or slideshow and download them at various resolutions, if you're that way inclined.



Gentlemen, Start Your Engines!




Not long now




Peek-a-boo




Go!


Mike,
CapnOats


----------



## CapnOats

I've finally uploaded some photos

If you go to 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/capnoats/sets/72157594237897500/
you'll be able to see the whole list as a set or slideshow and download them at various resolutions, if you're that way inclined.



Vroom




We've got ourselves a convoy!




The usual suspects line up for interrogation.



The Secret "Other Marque"


Mike,
CapnOats


----------



## CapnOats

I've finally uploaded some photos

If you go to 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/capnoats/sets/72157594237897500/
you'll be able to see the whole list as a set or slideshow and download them at various resolutions, if you're that way inclined.



Are you sure we aren't at an Audi Garage?




Sign on the dotted line...




Valet Parking




Feeding time at the Zoo


Mike,
CapnOats


----------



## Wallsendmag

Nice photos [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ObiWan

Some great pictures Mike. Richard can defo come again


----------



## jock

But who stole our reg numbers?

:lol: 
Jock

8)


----------



## CapnOats

ObiWan said:


> Some great pictures Mike. Richard can defo come again


Yeah, but I think we'll need to practice the hanging out of windows bit before then. :?
He nearly injured himself trying to twist around in the cabin. It isn't until you try to get out of them that you realise just how small the TT's windows are.


----------



## ObiWan

CapnOats said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some great pictures Mike. Richard can defo come again
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but I think we'll need to practice the hanging out of windows bit before then. :?
> He nearly injured himself trying to twist around in the cabin. It isn't until you try to get out of them that you realise just how small the TT's windows are.
Click to expand...

Especially when he needs to do it safely and within the law


----------



## The Silver Surfer

Some nice pics there, Captain.


----------



## Hev

Fantastic pics Mike  ............... just make sure Richard takes up yoga (prepare him for the next run )

Hev x


----------



## BreTT

Great photos - and that from the imposter...


----------



## MonTheFish

loving those pics...just waiting for anna to say 'look how fat I look' like she does with any photo's she looks at.


----------



## saint

Bet you're glad as it takes the attention away!


----------



## Hev

Ok, here are some of mine ............. not quite as good as the Captain's but pics nevertheless 

Nice ass  









Urmmm, can I get my car out please?  









Do I look like a prat?









Did you have to ask? :lol: 









The target is where?  









Hod-it and Dod-it :lol: 









Show 'em how it's done :wink: 









"That is YOUR arrow up there! It's not mine!!!"









Guess who won? The question is ........ did the outfit help? .......... and was it Hod-it or Dod-it??









Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Great pictures Hev, especially the indoor ones :lol: :lol:


----------



## slg

Thanks Hev!!!!

<away to plot some revenge now! :twisted: >


----------



## Hev

slg said:


> Thanks Hev!!!!
> 
> <away to plot some revenge now! :twisted: >


  :twisted: :-*

On a slightly different thread ................. what is everyone's view about outdoor karting in September? http://www.raceland.co.uk/group_racing/out_sgp.htm
With a maximum of 16 drivers, it works out at Â£55 per head. IF LESS DRIVERS TURN UP ON THE DAY, IT ADDS TO THE COST FOR THOSE WHO DO TURN UP!

Question is:
a) are you interested?
b) is it too close to the October meet?
c) can we definately get 16 drivers?

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hev!!!!
> 
> <away to plot some revenge now! :twisted: >
> 
> 
> 
> :twisted: :-*
> 
> On a slightly different thread ................. what is everyone's view about outdoor karting in September? http://www.raceland.co.uk/group_racing/out_sgp.htm
> With a maximum of 16 drivers, it works out at Â£55 per head. IF LESS DRIVERS TURN UP ON THE DAY, IT ADDS TO THE COST FOR THOSE WHO DO TURN UP!
> 
> Question is:
> a) are you interested?
> b) is it too close to the October meet?
> c) can we definately get 16 drivers?
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I would start a new thread on that one Hev :wink:


----------



## ObiWan

slg said:


> Thanks Hev!!!!
> 
> <away to plot some revenge now! :twisted: >


Stu, How about your bulls eye bouncing arrows with Hev on the board at the side of you.......................... mind your feet :roll:


----------



## Hev

ObiWan said:


> I would start a new thread on that one Hev :wink:


Thought about it but since it's not set in stone ....................... ok, new thread on way :roll:

Hev x


----------



## ObiWan

Hev said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would start a new thread on that one Hev :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought about it but since it's not set in stone ....................... ok, new thread on way :roll:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

I thought only King Arthur worked on things that were set in stone :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hev!!!!
> 
> <away to plot some revenge now! :twisted: >
> 
> 
> 
> :twisted: :-*
> 
> On a slightly different thread ................. what is everyone's view about outdoor karting in September? http://www.raceland.co.uk/group_racing/out_sgp.htm
> With a maximum of 16 drivers, it works out at Â£55 per head. IF LESS DRIVERS TURN UP ON THE DAY, IT ADDS TO THE COST FOR THOSE WHO DO TURN UP!
> 
> Question is:
> a) are you interested?  no
> b) is it too close to the October meet?  yes
> c) can we definately get 16 drivers?  maybe
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

We are away for most of September so will give this one a miss


----------



## ObiWan

wallsendmag said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hev!!!!
> 
> <away to plot some revenge now! :twisted: >
> 
> 
> 
> :twisted: :-*
> 
> On a slightly different thread ................. what is everyone's view about outdoor karting in September? http://www.raceland.co.uk/group_racing/out_sgp.htm
> With a maximum of 16 drivers, it works out at Â£55 per head. IF LESS DRIVERS TURN UP ON THE DAY, IT ADDS TO THE COST FOR THOSE WHO DO TURN UP!
> 
> Question is:
> a) are you interested?  no
> b) is it too close to the October meet?  yes
> c) can we definately get 16 drivers?  maybe
> 
> Hev x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We are away for most of September so will give this one a miss
Click to expand...

Ditto :-*


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Hev - what were the final scores?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'd post 'em up if I had the score sheets :x .................. someone from the Robin Hoods has got an extra certificate (one third place one was not enough ) and the score sheets behind them .................... help :?
> 
> You'd never guess you lot were competitive eh? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hev x
Click to expand...

Points:

Robin Hood Team - IN LAST PLACE

HEV - 63
Wallsendmag - 68
Kittikat -  28
Silver Surfer - 67
Asmodeus - 83
Alasdair - 33 (he's only 8 though!)

Maid Marion Team - 2nd Place

Stuart - 97 (with 2 bouncing out of the centre!!!! :roll: )
Evelyn - 58
Lindsey - 72
Barry - 88
Monthefish - 62 (allegedly)
David R - 90

Prince John Team - 1st Place (the lucky ones)

Trev - 104 
Mike - 83
Tim - 103
Rebecca - 43 (9 year old)
Saint - 97
PukeGirl - 71 (sorry, Gillian) :-*


----------



## Hev

Now I know who disappeared with the score sheet :roll:

Hev x


----------



## slg

Hev said:


> Now I know who disappeared with the score sheet :roll:
> 
> Hev x


Found them in the boot tonight 

No idea how they got there though!

(just finished "The King of Torts" & I need to get to bed!


----------



## ObiWan

slg said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know who disappeared with the score sheet :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Found them in the boot tonight
> 
> No idea how they got there though!
> 
> (just finished "The King of Torts" & I need to get to bed!
Click to expand...

Pity you could not have found some tippex with the score sheets and things might have been different :lol:

For the record, I had one bounce out of the centre as well  At least thats where I thought it bounced back from, I leave it to others to prove otherwise


----------



## Hev

I should add that one of mine bounced out of the centre and ended up at my feet - boomerang arrows  ........................................ my score should have been doubled for talent like that 

Hev x


----------



## MonTheFish

i should add I managed to hit the board with at least one arrow


----------



## ObiWan

MonTheFish said:


> i should add I managed to hit the board with at least one arrow


Rumour has it that you hit the Robin Hoods board on at least one occassion :wink:


----------



## slg

MonTheFish said:


> i should add I managed to hit the board with at least one arrow


You also managed to put a "one" on your scoresheet aswell (just before a six if I remember correctly) 

Hev - bouncing out & landing at your feet - lightweight! - You need to get everyone jumping out the way at the 15 yard line to qualify for extra credit


----------

